# ¿Los metales estan tan burbujeados?



## Liliana28 (16 Jun 2012)

Haciendo alusión a este comentario que me han hecho en otro hilo, que os parece a vosotros? estan de verdad los metales tan burbujeados? :: 



egarenc dijo:


> amiga, todo el mundo sabe que hay una burbuja de metales que va a dejar a nivel de chiste la burbuja que da nombre a este foro. Llegas 3 añios tarde,


----------



## GoldSilver (16 Jun 2012)

3 años tarde?? no hagas caso, estas a tiempo de comprar, pero no te duermas en los laureles..


----------



## Vize (16 Jun 2012)

lo que está burbujeado son las estampitas de colores y esa burbuja es la que está a punto de explotar y no es muy fácil de adivinar lo único que tendrá valor aparte de los latunes


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Jun 2012)

Hmm... una burbuja, lo que significa un sistema de distribucion del bien sobrevalorado mientras que los bienes que tienen valor real se acumulan en las manos poderosas.

Por ejemplo, en la burbuja inmobiliaria habia un monton de agencias inmobiliarias que vendian pisos. Pero UN MONTON, distribuyendo el bien burbujeado (los pisos) y aucumulando los bienes con valor real (los euros/dolares/libras/etc)

Ahora mismo tenemos un patron exactamente igual funcionando en España y en otros muchos paises del mundo. Preguntese por cual es el sistema que se ha expandido ampliamente y que sigue el mismo modelo de distribucion que los pisos: "La burbuja esta en los papeles de colores"


----------



## Shui (16 Jun 2012)

La crisis es impagable. Se pagará robando a todos.

Quien a estas alturas no lo sepa es un Lerdito


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Jun 2012)

Veamos.....
- Debería leer un poco más y hacerse una opinión al respecto. Si el primer forero que le contradice le hace dudar mal vamos... Lea, lea, y relea y cuando crea que ya lo tiene todo claro vuélvalo a repasar.

- Hágase algunas preguntas...
¿Ve muchas tiendas dónde vendan oro? ¿ O lo que abundan en realidad son las tiendas en las que se venden papelitos de colores que usted compra pagando con dinero real?
¿El tema del oro es un tema normal en el trabajo, en bares o con la familia? ¿Conoce mucha gente que sepa lo que es un Krugerrand o cuantos gramos son una onza?
¿Se ha parado a pensar porque existe la inflación?
¿Sabe que es el GATA?
¿Cuánto oro y plata hay por persona en el mundo?
Hay cientos de preguntas que debería hacerse, mirar de responderlas y después formarse una opinión.

Los metales son una tabla de salvación para el tsunami que se avecina, si no quiere coger la suya no se preocupe alguien lo hará, pues no hay bastantes para todos. Nadie le va a poner una pistola para que compre, al contrario le animaran para que venda.

Saludos.


----------



## GoldSilver (16 Jun 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Veamos.....
> - Debería leer un poco más y hacerse una opinión al respecto. Si el primer forero que le contradice le hace dudar mal vamos... Lea, lea, y relea y cuando crea que ya lo tiene todo claro vuélvalo a repasar.
> 
> - Hágase algunas preguntas...
> ...




muy buena reflexión


----------



## Liliana28 (16 Jun 2012)

Crisis Warrior, tomo nota...me queda muuuuuucho por leer...gracias por tu reflexión!!


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Jun 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Ahora, si quieres colocar la situación actual en la gráfica, pregunta a los guruses y luego les reclamas a ellos.



Por lo menos da la informacion completa y no manipules

Cotizacion oro nominal







De la plata no tengo ahora a mano los datos desde tan atras, pero lo que si tengo es el valor, ajustado a inflacion (recordemos que los dolares de 1970 no tienen el mismo valor que los de hoy) EDITO, INCLUYO CHART DE LA PLATA

ORO







PLATA


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2012)

*el oro es dinero*

El oro es el dinero de la humanidad desde la noche de los tiempos. Se supone que se estableció como reserva de valor por consenso tácito. No ha sido impuesto por ningún político, de hecho a los políticos les gustaría erradicarlo).

Se han encontrado objetos de oro en enterramientos del IV milenio a.C.:






Los sombreros de oro, se supone que utilizados por sacerdotes, son del 1.400 a.C.:






Las primeras monedas de oro son del siglo VII a.C.:








Hasta Quevedo tenía claro que el oro es dinero:
“Madre, yo al *oro* me humillo, 
Él es mi amante y mi amado, 
Pues de puro enamorado 
Anda continuo amarillo. 
Que pues doblón o sencillo 
Hace todo cuanto quiero, 
Poderoso caballero 
Es don *Dinero*”.


----------



## Rexter (16 Jun 2012)

La humanidad siempre va a necesitar un medio de intercambio porque el trueque es efectivo. Desde los orígenes del comercio siempre se han usado metales preciosos como método de compra basándose en el peso y el valor del metal, que estaba condicionado por la escasez y su utilidad. Por eso se hacían monedas de cobre, plata y oro.
Ahí es donde parece que está el problema, en la capacidad de crear papel moneda infinito, por lo que su valor y su poder de comprar cosas baja. 
A lo mejor lo que pasa es que no vale demasiado el oro y la plata sino lo que vale demasiado poco es el papel.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Jun 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> :cook:
> Ya me dirás como manipulo las gráficas.
> 
> Si analizas una burbuja en el precio de un bien, te interesa examinar la evolución a partir del momento en que las expectativas sobre el precio del bien se vuelven alcistas.
> ...



La gráfica con la que hay que comparar el oro es con esta:
Caída del poder adquisitivo del dolar






Recuerda que el oro es la competencia de la moneda fiducidaria y que Bretton Woods murió en 1971.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Jun 2012)

Es que se abandonó Bretton Woods porque se habían imprimido demasiados dólares y el gobierno americano no podía respaldarlos a ese precio, es decir, que en 1971 había más de 35$ por onza de oro.

EDITO: Fíjate el % de dólares respaldados por oro en 1971.
Gold


> for a 100% gold-backed US Dollar, the gold price would need to be $6,888/oz. For the entire world to be on a gold standard would require a gold price of $7,321.


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jun 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> :cook:
> Ya me dirás como manipulo las gráficas.
> 
> Si analizas una burbuja en el precio de un bien, te interesa examinar la evolución a partir del momento en que las expectativas sobre el precio del bien se vuelven alcistas.
> ...



Para empezar el compañero Fosz2 te acaba de dar unos argumentos de peso. Y cuando te digo que manipulas es que no das toda la informacion. Cuando hablas del incremento de deuda te paras en el 2010, cuando existen proyecciones (que seran alteradas al alza por los QE de nuestros amigos de la FED) y datos sobre deficit que van saliendo, como por ejemplo hace poco ha salido el deficit mensual de US... ¿recuerdas la cantidad? Y eso que estamos en año de elecciones alli, por lo que no apareceran "grandes escandalos" hasta pasadas las elecciones.







Ademas, hablamos en terminos nominales, si nos vamos a ajustar segun inflacion tendriamos que sumar tres hilos para desplegar la grafica.







Y si miramos la cantidad de dolares que han tenido en US en circulacion por cada onza de oro que "teoricamente" tienen en reserva es todavia mas esclarecedor (ademas teniendo en cuenta que desde 1934 hasta 1971 el cambio oficial era de 35$ por onza de oro







Te todas formas te doy la razon en que todavia me quedan muchos hilos de burbuja con informacion interesante por leer. Pero hay casos mas graves que el mio


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jun 2012)

Todo el programa me gusta, pero sobre todo mirad *desde minuto 10:27 hasta el 12:44*
[YOUTUBE]I5uECcD3Znw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micenas (17 Jun 2012)

que es mejor comprar monedas o lingotes de 50gr, 10 gr....


----------



## San Karlillo (18 Jun 2012)

Si. Oro y sobre todo plata llevan un año de caida .

El ejemplo lo tienes en los compra oro y compra plata , cuantos habia hace 5 años y cuantos hay a dia de hoy. 

Me recuerda mucho a las inmobiliarias .


----------



## nekcab (25 Jun 2012)

Tras seguir leyendo, me encuentro con una duda que me atasca en mi razonamiento:

Ok que la barrera de los 1500 que actualmente estamos "disfrutando" es el momento valle al que muchos aluden, antes de la continuación de la escalada hacia la barrera de los 2000/2500/.... OK.

Que el precio del mercado de Londres, no refleja precisamente la compra/venta de oro de los minoristas, sino más bien el precio que están dispuestos a pagar países y bancos (siendo India, China, EE.UU, ... quienes tienen más peso)

Que cuando los países requieren liquidez (por problemas de exportaciones p.e.) es cuando SI afecta al mercado de Londres del oro.

Entonces si nos pusiéramos en la tesis (único realmente para los que defienden el ciclo MADMAXista) de que las diferentes monedas se devalúen salvajemente, las exportaciones se vean seriamente dañadas, la confianza general-país esté por los suelos.... entiendo yo que la necesidad de liquidez será general (a nivel país) y entonces sí que nos encontramos con una tesitura muy desagradable:

La barrera de los 800 sería más o menos la indicativa del comienzo de esta crisis de crédito que estamos sufriendo. Por ello, teniéndo eso presente, mi duda es:

¿Cuando se produciría el desagradable fenómeno inverso, en el que habría demasiada oferta en el mercado internacional del oro (que constantemente se ve cuando se produce -como el momento actual- necesidad de liquidez de determinados países/grandes entidades) ?


----------



## Manu14 (25 Jun 2012)

Falta de liquidez???
Quien???
USA , por ejemplo, la mas grande?
Ellos no tienen falta de liquidez, tienen impresoras.
Para que van a cambiar oro por papeles si los papeles los fabrican ellos.
Aparte de que no son tontos y saben que no se pueden desprender del oro.
Incluso paises como Alemania o Suiza dieron orden de repatriar el oro que tenian fuera de sus fronteras, por si acaso....
Pero a ciencia cierta nadie salvo ellos sabra lo que pasara.
Salu2.


----------



## GOLDBUG (26 Jun 2012)

*Goldbug*



karamazov dijo:


> Recuerda que el oro es la competencia de la moneda fiducidaria y que Bretton Woods murió en 1971.



Segun me parece ver en el grafico, la masa monetaria se a multiplicado por 20 desde 1971, si tenemos en cuenta que el oro valia 35$ la onza en ese año, multiplicandolo por 20 tendremos el valor aproximado de 700 dolares la onza.

segun ese grafico, al menos como yo lo interpreto, el precio del oro sobrepasa con mucho a la inflacion, hay que tener en cuenta que el dolar no fluctuaba libremente antes del 71, pero igualmente el incremento de masa monetaria, no justifica el precio.[/QUOTE]


Error, la inflación no es el aumento en los precios, eso es la consecuencia de la inflación. La inflación es el aumento de la masa monetaria, en los tiempos actuales indiscriminada, con lo cual la inflación es masiva, una vez que se traslade a la población, los precios aumentarán, con lo cual esa es la consecuencia ...y tendréis que inflacionar vuestra zancada para llegar a tiempo del último reparto de onzas


----------



## cnk57 (26 Jun 2012)

A los metaleros. (He de decir que yo también lo soy).

Vuestros razonamientos son muy similares a los de "las casas nunca bajan".
Hay que ser un poco más racional.

+ no es adecuado comparar la masa monetaria sólo con el oro. Hay otros activos igual de válidos que el oro para preservar riqueza.

+ el oro no es virginal ni es el "activo referencia". Los mercados también especulan con él como con cualquier otra cosa. Si han invertido en oro, en el momento que vean que otro activo tiene mejores perspectivas, saldrán corriendo del oro. Y ahora mismo hay mucho dinero especulativo metido en oro, debido a los QE de USA.

+ No es mal consejo dedicar entre un 15 y un 25% del ahorro (no necesario a corto plazo) en oro (sólo en oro y no en plata), y dejarlo ahí un mínimo de 4 o 5 años. Con esta perspectiva, ahora puede ser un buen momento de compra.


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> A los metaleros. (He de decir que yo también lo soy).
> 
> Vuestros razonamientos son muy similares a los de "las casas nunca bajan".
> Hay que ser un poco más racional.
> ...



Pues si tu también eres metalero, ayúdanos a los demás a ser más racionales, no te quedes en la crítica.

No creo que haya otro activo igual de válido que el oro en cuanto a competencia entre diferentes formas de dinero. El oro (y la plata) es dinero. El petróleo no puede ser dinero porque no es fácilmente almacenable ni portable. ¿Con qué otra cosa compararías tu la masa monetaria?

Los mercado especulan hasta con futuros de ibex35... ¿por qué dices que el oro no es el activo de referencia en una crisis monetaria como la que tenemos ahora? Si se meten en el oro por los QE quiere decir que están apostando parte de su riqueza por la quiebra del dólar. ¿Qué te hace pensar que lo tendremos repetidos QE? ¿Qué opinas de los tipos de interés negativos?

Eso de dedicar un % durante 4 ó 5 años... parece que estás hablando del oro como inversión... a mí me parece que la mayoría de la gente compra oro como seguro, pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado.


----------



## cnk57 (26 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues si tu también eres metalero, ayúdanos a los demás a ser más racionales, no te quedes en la crítica.




No sé si has visto mi tercer punto.



> No creo que haya otro activo igual de válido que el oro en cuanto a competencia entre diferentes formas de dinero. El oro (y la plata) es dinero.



¿Por qué? 



> El petróleo no puede ser dinero porque no es fácilmente almacenable ni portable. ¿Con qué otra cosa compararías tu la masa monetaria?



¿crees de verdad que vamos a volver a usar el oro o la plata como dinero
en el día a día? Yo creo que no. A lo que se tiende es al dinero electrónico.

Una cosa es el dinero como medio de intercambio cotidiano y otra muy muy distinta, aquellos activos que sirvan como reserva de riqueza, aunque no puedan usarse en intercambios. En este sentido, indudablemente, el petróleo es riqueza.




> Los mercado especulan hasta con futuros de ibex35... ¿por qué dices que el oro no es el activo de referencia en una crisis monetaria como la que tenemos ahora?



¿Dónde está escrito que haya de serlo?



> Si se meten en el oro por los QE quiere decir que están apostando parte de su riqueza por la quiebra del dólar. ¿Qué te hace pensar que lo tendremos repetidos QE? ¿Qué opinas de los tipos de interés negativos?



Parte sí, pero no toda su riqueza.
Si lo que dices sobre el oro estuviera tan claro TODO el mundo tendría sus ahorros en oro. Y eso desde luego dista mucho de ser cierto.



> Eso de dedicar un % durante 4 ó 5 años... parece que estás hablando del oro como inversión... a mí me parece que la mayoría de la gente compra oro como seguro, pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado.



Tal vez lo haga la gente de por este foro. Pero yo, por contra, estoy convencido que la subida del oro no es por los pequeños ahorradores que quieren asegurar su patrimonio.

Por cierto, cualquier decisión respecto a una activo, para mi, es especular.
Es decir tú y yo hemos especulado comprando oro. Los juicios de intenciones se los dejo a dios si existe.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> No sé si has visto mi tercer punto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como dinero en el día a día no, pero si se podría establecer un patrón oro nuevamente - aunque ese momento este lejos aún -, históricamente se ha hecho y a funcionado pero se debería articular adecuadamente; el último de Bretton Woods fracasó motivado por los déficits de balanza comercial norteamericanos, los yankees no respetaron la paridad 1 onza = 35 dólares y por lo tanto la salida de reservas de oro desde USA al exterior se aceleró ya que los países no se fiaban del dolar al dejar de considerarlo una divisa y si dinero inflacionario. 

No creo que se pueda seguir indefinidamente con el sistema monetario actual basado en el endeudamiento, en el dinero fiduciario sin valor alguno, y en una posible hiperinflación en un futuro cercano.


----------



## Vidar (26 Jun 2012)

A ver si este artículo aclara algo:



> Ya por el siglo IV antes de Cristo, Aristóteles señalo las 5 propiedades que tenía el oro como dinero.
> 
> Su planteamiento es tan válido en la actualidad como lo era hace 2400 años.
> 
> ...



Añado que es el verdadero dinero honesto puesto que no te lo pueden inflacionar imprimiendo y conserva el poder adquisitivo original.


----------



## Manu14 (26 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Añado que es el verdadero dinero honesto puesto que no te lo pueden inflacionar imprimiendo y conserva el poder adquisitivo original.



Esa es la clave, que no piede ser manipulado por los gobiernos. 
La CASTA en mayusculas, vamos.
Salu2.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (26 Jun 2012)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Si. Oro y sobre todo plata llevan un año de caida .
> 
> El ejemplo lo tienes en los compra oro y compra plata , cuantos habia hace 5 años y cuantos hay a dia de hoy.
> 
> Me recuerda mucho a las inmobiliarias .



Y dale con el ejemplo de las inmobiliarias.

¿En una inmobiliaría qué comprabas? Pisos (ok, y adobados)
¿Y con qué los comprabas? Con papelitos
¿Porque qué querían los inmobilieros? Papelitos

¿En un comprooro qué compras? Dinero
¿Y con qué lo compras? Con oro
¿Porque qué quieren los comprooreros? oro


¿Cuantas joyas de la abuela deben quedar a día de hoy en las casas de los deprimidos y empobrecidos españolitos? ¿Cuantas debía haber hace 5 años?

Igual es simplemente que ya han esquilmado el mercado.


----------



## El Secretario (26 Jun 2012)

Octubre dijo:


> Y dale con el ejemplo de las inmobiliarias.
> 
> ¿En una inmobiliaría qué comprabas? Pisos (ok, y adobados)
> ¿Y con qué los comprabas? Con papelitos
> ...



Eso no es cierto. Los comprooreros lo que quieren al final también son papelitos. 

Compran al primo o al que está apretado oro que luego venden para seguir comprando de nuevo. Tienen su margen comercial como en cualquier negocio, y como negocio que es, el fin son los papelitos para pagar la hipoteca, la lavadora y los libros del peque. 

No dejaros engañar por vende alfombras que al final es así, y puede haber una burbuja como en cualquier negocio.


----------



## Vize (27 Jun 2012)

la diferencia es que los coprooro compran y las inmobiliarias vendían


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Los comprooreros lo que quieren al final también son papelitos.
> 
> Compran al primo o al que está apretado oro que luego venden para seguir comprando de nuevo. Tienen su margen comercial como en cualquier negocio, y como negocio que es, el fin son los papelitos para pagar la hipoteca, la lavadora y los libros del peque.
> 
> No dejaros engañar por vende alfombras que al final es así, y puede haber una burbuja como en cualquier negocio.



Los comprooros callejeros son los intermediarios de las fundiciones, el comprador final mayoritario son los bancos centrales que quieren oro y no papelitos, el minoritario gente con algo de posibles que no quiere tampoco papelitos devaluables y acorralables.


----------



## Manu14 (27 Jun 2012)

Cuando los bancos centrales cambian oro por sus propios papeles................
Mmmmmmmmmmm
Salu2.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Cuando los bancos centrales cambian oro por sus propios papeles................
> Mmmmmmmmmmm
> Salu2.



Por los suyos propios o por los de otros. Por ejemplo los chinos soltando dólares y acumulando oro a mansalva... Y mira Putin, como has puesto en el post del oro. ::


----------



## cnk57 (27 Jun 2012)

Insisto en que me parece perfecto que muchos consideréis que el oro es "dinero verdadero". (Y no digo que yo no lo pueda creer también).

Pero esa (lo que pensáis) no es la cuestión.

La cuestión es qué parte del precio actual del oro está sostenido por los que piensan como vosotros y qué parte del precio se debe a otro tipo de especuladores distintos a vosotros, que no tienen al oro como dios y que a la mínima venderán para comprar otra cosa.

ESA es la cuestión.

(Por no decir qué pasará cuando los de la primera parte, adoradores del oro, necesiten venderlo o ¿es que se lo van a comer?. Porque al final, el oro hay que venderlo (cambiarlo) ).


----------



## Manu14 (27 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Por los suyos propios o por los de otros. Por ejemplo los chinos soltando dólares y acumulando oro a mansalva... Y mira Putin, como has puesto en el post del oro. ::



Se quieren deshacer rapidamente de los papeles cambiandlos por algo de valor ahora que todavia pueden, papeles sean de la clase que sean antes de que estalle la burbuja si, pero la burbuja del papel.
Da igual Dolar, que Euro, ....... Cuando uno pete, arrastra a todos los demas.
Salu2.


----------



## Manu14 (27 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Insisto en que me parece perfecto que muchos consideréis que el oro es "dinero verdadero". (Y no digo que yo no lo pueda creer también).
> 
> Pero esa (lo que pensáis) no es la cuestión.
> 
> ...



Personalmente no tengo al oro como Dios, en cambio al actual sistema fiducitario de deuda infinita impagable representada en billetes de colores si que la tengo como el Demonio.
Lo que esta claro es que esos papeles tarde o temprano dejaran de tener valor, el oro puede servir de puente al nuevo sistema intentando perder lo menos posible de los pocos ahorros que alguien haya podido obtener privandose de segun que cosas y tras mucho trabajo.
Salu2.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Insisto en que me parece perfecto que muchos consideréis que el oro es "dinero verdadero". (Y no digo que yo no lo pueda creer también).
> 
> Pero esa (lo que pensáis) no es la cuestión.
> 
> ...



Para empezar hay que distinguir a los poseedores de oro físico de los de oro papel y saber que el oro papel es digamos muy ficticio.

A partir de aquí pues ya nos daremos cuenta que la cotización oficial participada casi mayoritariamente por oro papel (ficticio) en proporción de 100 a 1 pues puede poner (manipular) los precios que le apetezcan o convengan.

Ahora los poseedores de oro físico, ¿Que hacemos? Pues aguantar. La diferenciación del físico-papel tiene que separarse cuanto más avance la crisis y cuanta más demanda haya de físico, es decir que si yo tengo un Krugerrand y en un futuro tiene mucha demanda pues no tendré que venderlo a LondonFix, ni a Fix + X%, lo venderé por lo máximo que pueda obtener que puede ser bastante más que el FIX.

Esta demanda vendrá inevitablemente por la devaluación de las divisas y por la poca credibilidad en el dinero fiduciario que cada día es más patente. 

Los protagonistas de esta demanda serán los bancos centrales para apuntalar sus reservas en algo que no se devalúe y pueda respaldar sus monedas (que ya están en ello) y sobre todo de particulares con recursos líquidos que no quieran ver convertidos en papel inservible.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en una crisis semejante a la actual se podría pensar en invertir en terreno pero con estados desesperados y voraces fiscalmente cuanto menos tengas a tu nombre que sepan menos te podrán gravar, para esto el oro es un vehículo perfecto.

Dicho esto y en la situación actual no veo ningún problema para dar salida al oro en el momento que se necesite.

Para muestra un botón, pon una onza de oro en la compraventa a ver cuantos MPs te llegan en un rato por que últimamente nadie se desprende de su oro.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Los comprooros callejeros son los intermediarios de las fundiciones, el comprador final mayoritario son los bancos centrales que quieren oro y no papelitos, el minoritario gente con algo de posibles que no quiere tampoco papelitos devaluables y acorralables.



A no ser que al final utilicemos el oro como moneda, que lo dudo, el oro se cambiará por papelitos, si no estos, otros nuevos que den más fiabilidad. El Estado que puede compra oro porque es un valor refugio, y el que lo necesita lo vende como hizo España con el 40% de la reserva española en la época Solbes. 

Entre otras cosas colecciono Acciones Antiguas. Podía decir lo mismo. Comprar acciones antiguas que el dinero no valdrá nada. Es en menor escala vale, pero al final las acciones tienen un precio por su escasez en el mercado, y porque entre todos le damos el precio convenido. Lo mismo con el Platino, el carbón, o cualquier mineral. Si pensamos que el dinero al final no valdrá nada cualquier cosa nos vale. Ricos serán los que tengan la mercancía no la nave donde esté expuesta, como en los años sesenta en España. 





Vidar dijo:


> Para empezar hay que distinguir a los poseedores de oro físico de los de oro papel y saber que el oro papel es digamos muy ficticio.
> 
> A partir de aquí pues ya nos daremos cuenta que la cotización oficial participada casi mayoritariamente por oro papel (ficticio) en proporción de 100 a 1 pues puede poner (manipular) los precios que le apetezcan o convengan.
> 
> ...



Cuando hasta el limpiabotas compra acciones....


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

> acciones antiguas, Platino, el carbón, o cualquier mineral,



Hace unos post más atrás se han descrito las propiedades del oro como el mejor dinero que no cumplen nada de lo que mencionas, 



> Ya por el siglo IV antes de Cristo, Aristóteles señalo las 5 propiedades que tenía el oro como dinero.
> 
> Su planteamiento es tan válido en la actualidad como lo era hace 2400 años.
> 
> ...



...ni de lo que puedas mencionar.




> ...Cuando hasta el limpiabotas compra acciones....



De momento la gente no compra masivamente, pero es que ni están siquiera informados del oro como inversión o seguro.


----------



## opilano (27 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Insisto en que me parece perfecto que muchos consideréis que el oro es "dinero verdadero". (Y no digo que yo no lo pueda creer también).
> 
> Pero esa (lo que pensáis) no es la cuestión.
> 
> ...



Que tu lo vayas a hacer porque no tienes muy claro en que estas metido, no implica que el resto haga lo mismo


----------



## cnk57 (27 Jun 2012)

Os respondo conjuntamente.

El valor del oro se disparará sólo si la salida de la crisis es abrupta. Entiendo que lo dais por sentado. Sinceramente, espero que no pase, y vosotros deberíais también desearlo si sabemos lo que nos conviene. Si tenéis tan claro
que será así mucho mejor que compréis latunes y escopetas, porque en ese contexto tampoco os servirá de nada el oro.

Yo, por contra, estoy convencido que se intentará alargar todo lo más posible y que lo que tendremos será una crisis a la japonesa: años y años de purga. El sistema continuará al ralentí y en el precio del oro seguirán influyendo las "manos grandes" aunque utilicen "oro de papel" para ello.


----------



## platanoes (27 Jun 2012)

La población mundial se ha duplicado en estos ultimos 40 años pasando de 3.000 millones a 6.000 millones, si la masa monetaria se ha multiplicado por 20 significa que somos 10 veces más ricos que nuestros padres hace 40 años (en terminos medios, esto es como cuando yo me como un jamón y segun la estadistica entre tu y yo nos hemos comido medio jamón cada uno...).
Esto desde el punto de vista de las reservas del oro, tomado como medida de riqueza universal, no deberia ser así, sino que al existir practicamente el mismo oro (misma "riqueza") a repartir en el doble de población deberiamos ser la mitad de pobres que nuestros padres hace 40 años: Deberian circular el mismo número de coches por nuestras carreteras, que deberian tener los mismos de kilometros de entonces, los mismos hospitales de hace 40 años, los colegios con el doble de alumnos por profesor que hace 40 años, la mitad de ropa en nuestros armarios, la mitad de televisores en nuestras casas (es decir 1 televisor cada 2 viviendas), la mitad de carne en nuestras carnicerias, la mitad de viviendas (dos familias por vivienda), etc... Sin embargo esto no se cumple ¿Que falla entonces en el razonamiento?.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jun 2012)

Abrupta no madmaxística puede ser una salida del euro, un corralito, un corralón, una fuerte inflación, un gravamen abusivo... y para todo eso viene bien tener oro.

En cuanto a las manos fuertes pues contendrán hasta que los del oro físico tengamos esa referencia como por ejemplo la mitad de a lo que se debe vender, por decir algo.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> No sé si has visto mi tercer punto.



Sí, lo he visto, pero por ayuda me refiero a algo más que una receta. De todas formas es de agradecer que compartas tu visión de estrategia de inversión, en serio.




cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Ya te han dado respuestas con las que estoy de acuerdo. El oro ha sido elegido por la humanidad como dinero por excelencia a lo largo de la historia por las características ya comentadas. De hecho, todas las culturas del mundo han tenido al oro como algo con mucho valor y escaso.
Hoy en día yo añadiría otra más, es símbolo de riqueza. En todo el mundo, cuando que quiere representar la riqueza se dibujan circulitos amarillos imitando monedas de oro. Los tesoros de los piratas en los cuentos y películas de los niños son de oro. Las cadenitas de las comuniones, los pendientes, las joyas es oro.




cnk57 dijo:


> ¿crees de verdad que vamos a volver a usar el oro o la plata como dinero
> en el día a día? Yo creo que no. A lo que se tiende es al dinero electrónico.
> Una cosa es el dinero como medio de intercambio cotidiano y otra muy muy distinta, aquellos activos que sirvan como reserva de riqueza, aunque no puedan usarse en intercambios. En este sentido, indudablemente, el petróleo es riqueza.



No veo yo a los bancos centrales del mundo (las autoridades monetarias) almacenando petroleo. En cambio sí que están aumentando sus reservas actuales de oro, que nunca han dejado de tener, por cierto.

No sé si volveremos a los MP de alguna forma o si habrá otro intento de moneda fiat.





cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está escrito que haya de serlo?



Es el canario en la mina de carbón porque es dinero real, porque así lo han elegido las generaciones y generaciones de seres humanos desde hace más de 2000 años.




cnk57 dijo:


> Parte sí, pero no toda su riqueza.
> Si lo que dices sobre el oro estuviera tan claro TODO el mundo tendría sus ahorros en oro. Y eso desde luego dista mucho de ser cierto.



Bueno, es que las autoridades se han empleado a fondo en intentar hacer olvidar a la gente qué es el oro para que usen su moneda-fiat. Hasta donde yo entiendo, los metaleros esperamos que un día la gente se dé cuenta de lo que representa la estafa en la que estamos y se produzca una avalancha hacia el dinero real.




cnk57 dijo:


> Tal vez lo haga la gente de por este foro. Pero yo, por contra, estoy convencido que la subida del oro no es por los pequeños ahorradores que quieren asegurar su patrimonio.
> Por cierto, cualquier decisión respecto a una activo, para mi, es especular.
> Es decir tú y yo hemos especulado comprando oro. Los juicios de intenciones se los dejo a dios si existe.



No alcanzo a entender porqué sube o baja la cotización del oro, ni la manipulación de su precio. Lo que sí parece claro es que la gente ve al oro como un valor refugio cuando los tipos de interés son negativos, es decir, cuando la confianza en el dinero fiat merma. 
Por los hilos del oro han comentado que habrá una disociación entre el precio del oro papel y el precio del oro físico.

La diferencia que yo veo entre oro como inversión y oro como seguro es que en la inversión se espera un rendimiento en un plazo de tiempo. Como tu has puesto, dedicar un % durante unos años determinados. Sin embargo, el oro como seguro se tiene sin plazo de tiempo y rezando por que no tengas que usarlo. Es algo parecido a un seguro de incendios de una vivienda. Si el sistema colapsa, tu aún tienes el oro; pero, por favor, que no colapse.

Edito para añadir otra diferencia: en al inversión el objetivo es sacar más papelitos que los que se han metido; en el seguro el objetivo es adquirir al menos los mismo bienes y servicios que los papelitos que usaste cuando lo adquiriste.






El Secretario dijo:


> El Estado que puede compra oro porque es un valor refugio, y el que lo necesita lo vende como hizo España con el 40% de la reserva española en la época Solbes.



¿Se sabe a quién se lo vendieron?


----------



## El Secretario (27 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Se sabe a quién se lo vendieron?



Según San Google fue hacia China e India.



> China e India, que fueron, precisamente, los destinatarios de las ventas, aunque el Banco de España no hace oficialmente comentarios al respecto.



Aquí tienes el artículo completo sobre el famoso 40%

El oro espaol que Solbes vendi en 2007 vale hoy ms del doble - ABC.es


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jun 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Según San Google fue hacia China e India.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* aunque el Banco de España no hace oficialmente comentarios al respecto.*

Entonces el Banco de España comunica oficialmente que ha vendido, pero oficialmente no quiere decir a quién...ienso:
¿De dónde sale entonces el dato de China e India? ¿De comentarios por los pasillos? ¿Por qué no se puede comunicar oficialmente a quién se lo han vendido?:


----------



## jayco (27 Jun 2012)

Yo también creo que el oro tiene algo de burbuja, ultimamente se comporta mas como una comoditie que como un valor refugio, como lo pueda ser ahora el bund aleman. No se, no se. Obviamente si empieza monetización masiva el oro se disparara, pero tambien lo haran otras commodities.

Os recomiendo este podcast donde debaten los factores que influyen en el precio del oro. 

[YOUTUBE]6GrI8rywa9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jun 2012)

Para los que ponen la gráfica del precio del oro para decir que es una burbuja, un vídeo donde se trata la deuda de los EE.UU. al principio (no he terminado de verlo):

Default on Savings Annuities & Pensions | The Larry Parks Show on Blip


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jun 2012)

1.- Si existiese una gran burbuja, habría montones de tienda vendiendo oro y plata.
2.- El oro estaría en boca de todo el mundo, comentando las bonanzas de la inversión en metal.
Si teneis que comprar una moneda de oro o plata sabéis donde hacerlo en vuestro barrio?.
Conocéis a algún vecino o amigo que haya invertido en monedas de oro o plata?.
El día pase lo que expongo en los dos primeros puntos, ya podéis ir pensando en que invertir vuestras onzas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (28 Jun 2012)

¿Está comprando metales el limpiabotas?


----------



## Liliana28 (28 Jun 2012)

Con lo de burbuja me refiero, no a que lo compre mas o menos gente de nuestro barrio, sino a que si hace 10 años valia pongamos 400 euros y ahora 1400 pues es porque por alguna razon (desconfianza hacia los papelitos de colores entre ellos) ha subido exageradamente su valor, por lo que quiza en 10 o 20 años mas si la situacion se estabiliza, vuelva a su valor "real", por lo que no se si el oro termina de ser buen refugio a largo plazo...como dicen por aqui que te protege de la inflacion...si compras en lo mas alto y en X años baja 3 o 4 veces su valor, de que manera te protege entonces? no se, no lo acabo de ver claro...ienso:


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Jun 2012)

Liliana28 dijo:


> Con lo de burbuja me refiero, no a que lo compre mas o menos gente de nuestro barrio, sino a que si hace 10 años valia pongamos 400 euros y ahora 1400 pues es porque por alguna razon (desconfianza hacia los papelitos de colores entre ellos) ha subido exageradamente su valor, por lo que quiza en 10 o 20 años mas si la situacion se estabiliza, vuelva a su valor "real", por lo que no se si el oro termina de ser buen refugio a largo plazo...como dicen por aqui que te protege de la inflacion...si compras en lo mas alto y en X años baja 3 o 4 veces su valor, de que manera te protege entonces? no se, no lo acabo de ver claro...ienso:



Si te guías por la forma de la gráfica, mira las que se han puesto de deuda y masa monetaria.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> *1.- Si existiese una gran burbuja, habría montones de tienda vendiendo oro y plata.
> 2.- El oro estaría en boca de todo el mundo, comentando las bonanzas de la inversión en metal.*Si teneis que comprar una moneda de oro o plata sabéis donde hacerlo en vuestro barrio?.
> Conocéis a algún vecino o amigo que haya invertido en monedas de oro o plata?.
> El día pase lo que expongo en los dos primeros puntos, ya podéis ir pensando en que invertir vuestras onzas.
> Un saludo.



Queda un tercer punto que, hace mucho tiempo, apuntó sabiamente carloszorro:

*3.- Los bancos te concederían financiación para invertir en metales*


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Queda un tercer punto que, hace mucho tiempo, apuntó sabiamente carloszorro:
> 
> *3.- Los bancos te concederían financiación para invertir en metales*



En efecto es la guinda que le falta al "Pastel" ::::
Salu2.


----------



## kelt (28 Jun 2012)

Liliana28 dijo:


> Con lo de burbuja me refiero, no a que lo compre mas o menos gente de nuestro barrio, sino a que si hace 10 años valia pongamos 400 euros y ahora 1400 pues es porque por alguna razon (desconfianza hacia los papelitos de colores entre ellos) ha subido exageradamente su valor, por lo que quiza en 10 o 20 años mas si la situacion se estabiliza, vuelva a su valor "real", por lo que no se si el oro termina de ser buen refugio a largo plazo...como dicen por aqui que te protege de la inflacion...si compras en lo mas alto y en X años baja 3 o 4 veces su valor, de que manera te protege entonces? no se, no lo acabo de ver claro...ienso:



Los metales son un refugio, no una inversión.

Se compran sobre todo en épocas de incertidumbre, cuando hay temor al colapso del sistema económico. Porque siempre retendrán un alto valor (quizá no tanto como cuando los adquiristes, pero nunca se devaluaran como los Tulipanes de la burbuja holandesa )).


----------



## kemado (28 Jun 2012)

Liliana28 dijo:


> Con lo de burbuja me refiero, no a que lo compre mas o menos gente de nuestro barrio, sino a que si hace 10 años valia pongamos 400 euros y ahora 1400 pues es porque por alguna razon (desconfianza hacia los papelitos de colores entre ellos) ha subido exageradamente su valor, por lo que quiza en 10 o 20 años mas si la situacion se estabiliza, vuelva a su valor "real", por lo que no se si el oro termina de ser buen refugio a largo plazo...como dicen por aqui que te protege de la inflacion...si compras en lo mas alto y en X años baja 3 o 4 veces su valor, de que manera te protege entonces? no se, no lo acabo de ver claro...ienso:



Yo lo miro desde otro ángulo.
Tienes una parte de los ahorros en metales. Como "seguro" si las cosas van mal o muy mal.
Si el precio de los metales se desploma, será debido a que han arreglado los problemas que hay en la economía, por lo que abra mas trabajo, dinero....en ese caso podrás volver a ahorrar y vivir al "nivel que tenias antes, y con el tiempo no te importara esa minusvália, como te podría haber pasado en bolsa.
Yo creo que va pasar lo primero, pero me alegrare si pasa lo segundo, y vosotros también debierais...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Jun 2012)

Vaya, otro de esos hilos en los que se establece una relación de vasos comunicantes entre el dinero papel y el oro, porque todo el mundo sabe que los mercados funcionan de acuerdo a criterios matemáticos y en ningún caso existe manipulación, en cualquier dirección, de los subyacentes.

todólogos y fundamentalistas everygüer!


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> 1.- Si existiese una gran burbuja, habría montones de tienda vendiendo oro y plata.
> 2.- El oro estaría en boca de todo el mundo, comentando las bonanzas de la inversión en metal.
> Si teneis que comprar una moneda de oro o plata sabéis donde hacerlo en vuestro barrio?.
> Conocéis a algún vecino o amigo que haya invertido en monedas de oro o plata?.
> ...



1.Las hay ....al menos en mi zona he contado 5 y mi zona se recorre en 10 minutos.

2.Si,justo al lado de mi casa segun bajo puedo vender oro y comprarlo,incluso me compran(y ojo que esto es importante),los justificantes de embargo de piezas de oro en otros establecimientos.No el oro físico.

A todas luces se empieza a mascar la tragedia con el oro.


----------



## Vidar (28 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> 1.Las hay ....al menos en mi zona he contado 5 y mi zona se recorre en 10 minutos.
> 
> 2.Si,justo al lado de mi casa segun bajo puedo vender oro y comprarlo,incluso me compran(y ojo que esto es importante),los justificantes de embargo de piezas de oro en otros establecimientos.No el oro físico.
> 
> A todas luces se empieza a mascar la tragedia con el oro.



¿Que es lo que venden exactamente esas tiendas que dices?


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> 1.Las hay ....al menos en mi zona he contado 5 y mi zona se recorre en 10 minutos. ---> Si tienes tantos centros a tu alrededor donde venden oro de inversión (no hablamos de joyas de oro) es que resides en una zona bastante pudiente.
> 
> 2.Si,justo al lado de mi casa segun bajo puedo vender oro y comprarlo,incluso me compran(y ojo que esto es importante),los justificantes de embargo de piezas de oro en otros establecimientos.No el oro físico. -----> Tú lo has dicho, te compran hasta los vales de otro establecimiento, TE COMPRAN ORO, como sea y en cualquier formato
> 
> A todas luces se empieza a mascar la tragedia con el oro.



En efecto, a todas luces, por desgracia se masca la tragedia.
Salu2..


----------



## Beto (29 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> 1.Las hay ....al menos en mi zona he contado 5 y mi zona se recorre en 10 minutos.
> 
> 2.Si,justo al lado de mi casa segun bajo puedo vender oro y comprarlo,incluso me compran(y ojo que esto es importante),los justificantes de embargo de piezas de oro en otros establecimientos.No el oro físico.
> 
> A todas luces se empieza a mascar la tragedia con el oro.



Seria tan amable de poner una foto o la localizacion via street maps? nunca he visto una ororeria y quizas me pase un dia si me pilla cerca


----------



## Crisis Warrior (30 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> 1.Las hay ....al menos en mi zona he contado 5 y mi zona se recorre en 10 minutos.
> 
> 2.Si,justo al lado de mi casa segun bajo puedo vender oro y comprarlo,incluso me compran(y ojo que esto es importante),los justificantes de embargo de piezas de oro en otros establecimientos.No el oro físico.
> 
> A todas luces se empieza a mascar la tragedia con el oro.



Hace unos meses me sorprendió el ver un Comprooro en el que vendían joyas, sin dudarlo entré a preguntar si vendían monedas y la chica que atendía con sonrisa pícara me dijo que no (esta no era tonta, curioso que trabajando en un comprooro supiera de que estaba hablando .

Le pregunté que si ese era sólo el oro que vendían (refiriendome a las mierdajoyas) muchas piedrecitas, perlitas y cadenitas pero ninguna pieza maciza.

Me dijo que sí.

Le pregunté que si les entraban monedas, y la tía me dice que si con la misma sonrisa....
Insistiendo (y haciendome el interesante) le volví a preguntar si había alguna manera de retener esas monedas. Me dijo que no sin borrar la sonrisa de su cara. (Supongo que mi imagen de lonchafinista no atrae mucho a las visilleras , y lo de ser enclenque tampoco ayuda... pero esa es otra historia).

Bueno entonces a dónde van las monedas que compráis. Insistí.
Se funden, respondió rauda.
Pues nada buenos días y ahí se quedó la cosa...

Cada vez que veo un comprooro entro y pregunto si venden monedas, y en todos, en el 100% de los casos me han dicho que no.

Ahora mierdajoyas venden las que quieras.... 

Además la filosofía de la gente de la calle es completamente opuesta a la de la burbuja del tocho.
Con el tocho te decían, compra antes de que suba más.
Con el oro te dicen, vende antes de que baje, que ahora está muy alto...::

En el hipotético caso que el oro se desplome (no lo creo, pero claro nada es imposible) los poseedores de metal sólo perderan ahorros, la cosa se quedará ahí y no habrá que rescatar ningún banco. En cambio perder valor de algo en lo que estas apalancado es infinitamente más doloroso.::

Ahora como los metales vayan para arriba, y pete la burbuja de derivados, vamos a saborear el guano en su máximo esplendor.

Yo aspiro a ir comprando metales e irlos enterrando, cruzo los dedos para que no pase nada y cuando sea viejo echarme unas risas con mis nietos, pero como pase lo que no debe ser nombrado ya nos podemos ir agarrando los machos.


----------



## Beto (30 Jun 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Bueno entonces a dónde van las monedas que compráis. Insistí.
> Se funden, respondió rauda.
> Pues nada buenos días y ahí se quedó la cosa...



esto me ha dolido sobremanera.....con lo bonitas que son y algunas con el sobreprecio que consiguen con los años......las funden.....la madre que los....


----------



## cnk57 (30 Jun 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Vamos a ver;
> 
> Punto UNO:
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver: ¿crees que es imposible que de 1600$/oz, baje el precio a 1000$/oz? ¿Está prohibido que pase? ¿Es por lo de "los pisos nunca bajan"?


----------



## Vidar (30 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Vamos a ver: ¿crees que es imposible que de 1600$/oz, baje el precio a 1000$/oz? ¿Está prohibido que pase? ¿Es por lo de "*los pisos nunca bajan*"?



Estaría bien argumentar ya que nos molestamos en razonar nuestras opiniones.

Contestaciones así me desaniman a responder nada elaborado.


----------



## Nexus (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Estaría bien argumentar ya que nos molestamos en razonar nuestras opiniones.
> 
> Contestaciones así me desaniman a responder nada elaborado.



El oro puede bajar a 1000, bajar a 500, subir a 2000, a 2500...¿quién sabe? El oro todo el mundo reconoce que es lo más valioso y que siempre valdrá, pero su cotización no depende evidentemente de sus poseedores, es más, los poseedores no tienen ni la más remota idea de cómo se fija su precio. ¿Que debería subir? Yo creo que sí debería teniendo en cuenta que la crisis de deuda mundial es muy profunda y lo lógico sería que las monedas perdiesen valor para que la carga de la deuda fuera menor, pero el oro y la plata, aún siendo el dinero por excelencia, no deja de estar sujeto a las reglas de la especulación de las manos fuertes, y estas manos harán aquello que les venga mejor para ganar dinero, ya sea subir el precio del metal o bajarlo.

Eso sí, a largo o muy largo, en mi opinión, es una excelente reserva de valor, mejor dicho, la única reserva de valor, ya que el papel moneda es al fin y al cabo solo eso, fotocopias.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (30 Jun 2012)

Sólo por el hecho de que su precio no se fija en Hispañistán y que la castuza choriza española no puede meterle mano para alterar su valor ya merece la pena como inversión refugio (no chorizo-especulativa a corto plazo, aquí sí puede haber hostia).

A largo plazo sin problemas ::


----------



## Vidar (30 Jun 2012)

Bien, que los metales estén expuestos a la especulación puede ser, pero de momento lo que hace el London Gold Fixing es parar los pies a la cotización y no ajustarlo a la inflación real del dólar que es en lo que cotiza.

A mí lo que me gustaría es que los que opinan que hay una burbuja que pusieran unos puntos argumentados como hace miaavg y no currarte un post y que te suelten "...cuando el limpiabotas compra acciones..." o "los metales nunca bajan" y hala despachado.

De momento se observa mucha diferencia de nivel entre los argumentos metaleros y los que piensan que hay burbuja.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (30 Jun 2012)

Hay bastantes cosas que pueden hacer que el oro caiga, repasemos algunas.....
Obviamente esto es sólo una lista mental, si alguien se acuerda de alguna más que la diga por favor:

1.- Que la crisis se solucione...:XX::XX::XX:
2.- Que suban los intereses hasta que sean mayores que la inflación real...:XX::XX:
3.- Que los estados dejen de imprimir papelitos...:XX::XX:
4.- Que las "leyes" prohíban abrir nuevos contratos en derivados de metales (como a los hermanos Hunt)...:vomito::vomito:
5.- Que Fort Knox abra las puertas y nos enseñe el oro físico almacenado, una 8000 Toneladas...:XX::XX:...

Estas son sólo unas pocas.


----------



## GoldSilver (30 Jun 2012)

ahí le has dao maxo, toma puñal.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Estaría bien argumentar ya que nos molestamos en razonar nuestras opiniones.
> 
> Contestaciones así me desaniman a responder nada elaborado.



Lo que te estoy diciendo es que aunque sean ciertos los 5 o 6 puntos que dices eso NO evita que se especule con el oro y que igual que pueda subir a 2000$ (eso espero yo) pueda bajar a 1000$.

Y además, en algún momento hay que venderlo ¿o es que
nos vamos a :: nuestro oro?


----------



## GoldSilver (30 Jun 2012)

como la crisi continúe... de 5 a 10 años como mucho sube a 15000... y la plata a 1000..


----------



## GoldSilver (30 Jun 2012)

hiperinflacción a la vista!!


----------



## Vidar (30 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Lo que te estoy diciendo es que aunque sean ciertos los 5 o 6 puntos que dices eso NO evita que se especule con el oro y que igual que pueda subir a 2000$ (eso espero yo) pueda bajar a 1000$.
> 
> Y además, en algún momento hay que venderlo ¿o es que
> nos vamos a :: nuestro oro?



El precio está manipulado a la baja. (vease LGF, inflación dólar, oro-papel)

Y el momento de vender es cuando haya algo más seguro y rentable en lo que invertir, que de momento no lo hay.

De todas maneras en una economía deflacionaria aunque la cotización bajase a $100 quizá el poder adquisitivo de esos 100 te dieran para más que la cotización actual, por lo que da igual 1000, 2000, 15000, lo importante es lo que podrás adquirir con ese dinero en ese momento.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Bien, que los metales estén expuestos a la especulación puede ser, pero de momento lo que hace el London Gold Fixing es parar los pies a la cotización y no ajustarlo a la inflación real del dólar que es en lo que cotiza.



¿Pero qué dices hombre? El valor lo deciden los compradores y vendedores.
¿Quién es la LGF para decirme a mí qué tengo que pedir por mi oro o cuánto quiero ofrecer por él?


----------



## cnk57 (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> El precio está manipulado a la baja. (vease LGF, inflación dólar, oro-papel)
> 
> Y el momento de vender es cuando haya algo más seguro y rentable en lo que invertir, que de momento no lo hay.
> 
> De todas maneras en una economía deflacionaria aunque la cotización bajase a $100 quizá el poder adquisitivo de esos 100 te dieran para más que la cotización actual, por lo que da igual 1000, 2000, 15000, lo importante es lo que podrás adquirir con ese dinero en ese momento.



Estamos de acuerdo.

La cosa es que no se puede ir por ahí contando sólo las verdades teologales sobre que el oro es dinero y lo otro son papeles pintados a los novatos que aparecen por aquí para que luego compren y se pegue el oro una castaña.

HAY QUE CONTARLO TODO:

Han de saber que el precio del oro está manipulado (esto no lo tengo tan claro*), que puede sufrir oscilaciones muy grandes, y que si entran ha de ser a largo plazo.




(*) Porque para que baje o 1-alguien vende mucho oro o 2-nadie quiere oro. O eso o hay un hacker en los ordenadores de la LGF


----------



## Vidar (30 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices hombre? El valor lo deciden los compradores y vendedores.
> ¿Quién es la LGF para decirme a mí qué tengo que pedir por mi oro o cuánto quiero ofrecer por él?



pues de momento te lo están diciendo a tí y a todo el que se dedique a la compraventa de oro, gracias al oro-papel.


----------



## Vidar (30 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> La cosa es que no se puede ir por ahí contando sólo las verdades teologales sobre que el oro es dinero y lo otro son papeles pintados a los novatos que aparecen por aquí para que luego compren y se pegue el oro una castaña.
> 
> ...



Huy, me parece que ya veo de donde viene el resquemor... quizá alguien ha comprado hace poco y va perdiendo.

Que no se preocupe que el oro físico si que está manipulado a la baja y a la larga se alegrará aunque haya comprado a 1300€.


----------



## GoldSilver (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Huy, me parece que ya veo de donde viene el resquemor... quizá alguien ha comprado hace poco y va perdiendo.
> 
> Que no se preocupe que el oro físico si que está manipulado a la baja y a la larga se alegrará aunque haya comprado a 1300€.



Totalmente, el oro y la plata en físico no es para especular a corto plazo, si uno se dispone a entrar en oro y plata física que sea como mínimo a medio plazo pero mejor a largo


----------



## Manu14 (30 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> como la crisi continúe... de 5 a 10 años como mucho sube a 15000... y la plata a 1000..



Ufffffff!. Eso son palabras mayores, eh?.
Pues no has dicho na!!!!
Y la crisis va para largo, pero laaaaaargo.
Salu2.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Huy, me parece que ya veo de donde viene el resquemor... quizá alguien ha comprado hace poco y va perdiendo.
> 
> Que no se preocupe que el oro físico si que está manipulado a la baja y a la larga se alegrará aunque haya comprado a 1300€.



Podrías ganarte la vida como adivino, oh wait! :XX:

Por cierto, razonamiento de nivel, el tuyo.


----------



## GoldSilver (30 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Ufffffff!. Eso son palabras mayores, eh?.
> Pues no has dicho na!!!!
> Y la crisis va para largo, pero laaaaaargo.
> Salu2.




Ojalá ocurra..


----------



## plastic_age (1 Jul 2012)

_


micenas dijo:



que es mejor comprar monedas o lingotes de 50gr, 10 gr....

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Lingotes de 50 o 100, pero fraccionables a pesos muy pequeños.
Se llaman combibar.
Lista de precios


----------



## plastic_age (1 Jul 2012)

_


ulisses dijo:



Queda un tercer punto que, hace mucho tiempo, apuntó sabiamente carloszorro:

*3.- Los bancos te concederían financiación para invertir en metales*

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Apreciación buenísima, sabiamente apuntada por carloszorro, a éste no se la menten dobladas.
El apacalancamiento sí es uno de los síntomas de la posible burbuja.


----------



## 123456 (1 Jul 2012)

Hay que tener en cuenta que si el oro baja de los 1000$ se cerrarían una cantidad importantísimas de minas, con lo que la producción de oro bajaría y el solito autorregularia el precio al alza,¿Es asi?


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

123456 dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que si el oro baja de los 1000$ se cerrarían una cantidad importantísimas de minas, con lo que la producción de oro bajaría y el solito autorregularia el precio al alza,¿Es asi?



A esos precios se quedan sin financiación, los bancos no les prestarían, a los precios actuales los bancos están exigiendo estudios de viabilidad muy estrictos e incluso por duplicado.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jul 2012)

Cnk57 está diciendo algo lógico.

La última caída del precio del oro fue en 1980. Creo que sería una buena idea repasar los motivos que provocaron esa caída y estudiar si se pueden repetir hoy día.

Me parece que en los hilos oficiales ya se ha debatido esto, pero yo no lo he encontrado.






carloszorro dijo:


> incluso por duplicado.



::
Supongo que te refieres a que lo hacen dos agencias independientes en paralelo, no?


----------



## Vidar (1 Jul 2012)

> Cnk57 está diciendo algo lógico.
> 
> La última caída del precio del oro fue en 1980. Creo que sería una buena idea repasar los motivos que provocaron esa caída y estudiar si se pueden repetir hoy día.
> 
> Me parece que en los hilos oficiales ya se ha debatido esto, pero yo no lo he encontrado.




1980 fue el comienzo del crecimiento mediante crédito que ahora vemos en su fin, por lo que dudo que se pueda repetir.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (1 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> ...¿nunca se ha preguntado que guardán los Bancos Centrales en sus cámaras acorazadas?; pues atesoran ORO, no guardan diamantes o perlas, aún siendo materias valiosos no tiene el valor comúnmente y universalmente aceptado como el Oro y no son activos, si los Bancos lo atesoran por algo será aunque los Presidentes de estos Bancos son un pandilla de keynesianos que cara al público ningunean el Oro con epitetos como "Reliquia bárbara" sin valor pero ellos no la sueltan; menos lo harán ahora que volverá a disponer de la calificación de TIER 1 que le otorgará Basilia III* y de otra el FDIC (como el FGD spañol) quiere darle también similar_ calificación de activo de riesgo cero_, no lo digo yo ..lo dicen ellos rechinando dientes, ahora mismo el Presidente del Banco Central Chino me parece que se ha leido algo de Hayek y le han prestado el Libro de Michael Malony pues dice que hay que cargar Oro hasta las trancas despues de ver que los Bonos soberanos Yankis empiezán a rendir con un $ cada vez más devaluado; ¿sabia ud. que desde 2005 hasta la fecha el dolar se ha devaluado en un casi 30% a través de la inflación real, no a través del IPC oficial que esta manipulado desde la época de Reagan cuando decidió sacar la Bistec de la cesta para meter el pollo en su lugar; despues sacamos los valores de los inmuebles que suben demasiado y nos estropea las encuestas de intención de voto...
> 
> 
> * Basilia III y TIER1: sobre la nueva revisión de las normas donde se calificaria el Oro como DINERO REAL; manda :vomito: que se pretenda darle la calificación de dinero real cuando lo es y lo ha sido siempre, claro que es el dinero real; han visto que los Bonos soberanos y los Dolares con calificación TIER1 ya no son lo que pretenden hacernos comulgar.



Me ha parecido leer "por ahí" que únicamente será oro de riesgo cero aquel que los bancos tengan depositados de forma física en sus bóvedas, en cambio a los certificados de posesión de oro se les otorgará una calificación de riesgo del 100 por cien.
¿Me equivoco?


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> 1980 fue el comienzo del crecimiento mediante crédito que ahora vemos en su fin, por lo que dudo que se pueda repetir.



Esa fecha yo la adelantaría a 1971, pero más o menos es lo mismo.

Yo también dudo bastante que se vuelva a repetir, pero creo que sería un buen campo al que llevar este debate.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Tiene ud. el derecho de la duda; el caso es que el Oro o la Plata son metales escasos, raros de encontrar, no son como el Cobre, Zinc y Hierro; el Oro no se construye a placer y ...



Me gustaría recalcar que estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que usted expone.

Sin embargo no se puede decir tan alegremente que el oro no puede bajar a los que no entienden cómo va el asunto y están planteándose entrar o no en el oro. 
Hay que decirles que pongan sólo una parte de sus ahorros y piensen en tenerlo a largo plazo, al menos 4 o 5 años, y que en ese lapso podrían haber bajadas importantes.


Por otro lado, y en lo que nos concierne, hay que ser muy cauto. La manipulación del mercado de oro, se realiza a través del "oro papel" (etfs y futuros, básicamente). Si este mercado de oro papel no explota, y no creo que lo haga, ya se cuidarán de ello, las fluctuaciones del precio pueden ser muy grandes. Especial atención hay que tener al mínimo atisbo de salida de la crisis. En el momento que se empiecen a disipar dudas y se prevea una salida de la crisis, ni siquiera a nivel mundial, sino simplemente regional (sea Europa, sea USA, sea emergentes, sea Asia) los tenedores de oro papel venderán para poner su dinero en acciones y ahí la torta puede ser grande.

Que no olvide nadie que el oro es dinero, sí el verdadero dinero, pero ningún dinero se puede comer, y en algún momento hay que elegir cuándo cambiar ese dinero por bienes. Por lo que hecha la inversión en oro hay que tener pensado cuándo se podría salir, porque dado las oscilaciones del mercado no se puede esperar razonablemente que en el momento que necesitemos salir del oro, nos lo vayan a pagar al precio que pensamos que merece.


----------



## nekcab (1 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> "...Que no olvide nadie que el oro es dinero, sí el verdadero dinero, pero ningún dinero se puede comer, y en algún momento hay que elegir cuándo cambiar ese dinero por bienes. Por lo que hecha la inversión en oro hay que tener pensado cuándo se podría salir, porque dado las oscilaciones del mercado no se puede esperar razonablemente que en el momento que necesitemos salir del oro, nos lo vayan a pagar al precio que pensamos que merece..."



Eso mismo es lo que yo llevo dándole vueltas varias semanas. Pero el caso es: aquellos q realmente son fieles a las teorías MADMAXistas... ¿que plazo de tiempo ponen a su "teoría" (sin querer menospreciar, entiéndase)?

O lo que es peor: directamente nos estamos engañando de lo que va a ser inevitable. Pq las previsiones del precio del oro hablan de la inevitable barrera de los 2500/3000


----------



## opilano (1 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Que no olvide nadie que el oro es dinero, sí el verdadero dinero, pero ningún dinero se puede comer, y en algún momento hay que elegir cuándo cambiar ese dinero *por bienes*. Por lo que hecha la inversión en oro hay que tener pensado cuándo se podría salir, porque dado las oscilaciones del mercado no se puede esperar razonablemente que en el momento que necesitemos salir del oro, nos lo vayan a pagar al precio que pensamos que merece.



Por curiosidad, ¿a qué le llamas *bienes*?


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Eso mismo es lo que yo llevo dándole vueltas varias semanas. Pero el caso es: aquellos q realmente son fieles a las teorías MADMAXistas... ¿que plazo de tiempo ponen a su "teoría" (sin querer menospreciar, entiéndase)?



Si realmente crees que todo se va al carajo (teoría madmaxista dura) yo pienso que ni el oro va a servir de nada.

Ahi lo único que sirve es agua y comida o medios para producirla y una recortada para defenderse.

El tema del oro es complejo. Mientras "los mercados" o "el sistema" no se rompa lamentablemente para los tenedores de oro físico va a dar igual tener oro físico que etfs sobre oro físico. Ambos servirían por igual para protegernse de la inflación. La única salvedad sería que alguien hubiera emitido más papel que oro tiene. Aunque muchos lo aseguran y yo 
no lo descarto hay que tener en cuenta que eso no afectaría por igual
a todos los etfs, sino sólo a los sospechosos de no estar bien respaldados.


Si el sistema peta de verdad (madmax) mientras el sistema esté petado tampoco serviría el oro, porque no se come y es muy difícil de cambiar por algo (no vas a cambiar una onza de 1300euros por comida y si alguien sospecha que tienes más van a ir a por tí). Aquí por su puesto el oro-papel no valdría ni para el wc. Sólo cuándo el sistema se recuperara habríamos podido no ya conservar sino multiplicar nuestro capital.
¿Cuánto tiempo tardaría en recuperarse? Buf.
O sea que, lo del madmax recemos para que no ocurra.


----------



## Vidar (1 Jul 2012)

Ese madmax no es como el de Mel Gibson, puede o va a ser una deflación seguida de una hiperinflación acabando en una guerra mundial por que es la solución más fácil para salir de la crisis (reconstruir y reducir población).

En una de estas fases lo que hay que hacer es salir del país hasta que se calme todo, llegar a algún reducto de civilización al que no afecte la guerra (que lo tiene que haber por que en algún sitio tienen que almacenar la riqueza robada los sátrapas) y comenzar una nueva vida con un poder adquisitivo que no haya mermado mucho sobre el inicial.

Para eso, además de tener cuentas internacionales en países estables desde donde poder transferir a la nueva ubicación, es bueno el oro que ocupa poco siendo fácil de esconder y vale mucho en cualquier parte del mundo.

Eso poniéndonos en lo peor...


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Cnk57 está diciendo algo lógico.
> 
> La última caída del precio del oro fue en 1980. Creo que sería una buena idea repasar los motivos que provocaron esa caída y estudiar si se pueden repetir hoy día.
> 
> ...



Exacto. ¿Eso es lo normal es es a causa de la crisis?


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Exacto. ¿Eso es lo normal es es a causa de la crisis?



Weno yo de minas entiendo poco, pero creo que todo el mundo se hace una idea de lo que es una auditoría a mala ostia (o peritación, tasación, etc.). Que pidan dos es lo que resulta raro, porque supongo que las auditoras serán las que el banco diga.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Ese madmax no es como el de Mel Gibson, puede o va a ser una deflación seguida de una hiperinflación acabando en una guerra mundial por que es la solución más fácil para salir de la crisis (reconstruir y reducir población).
> 
> En una de estas fases lo que hay que hacer es salir del país hasta que se calme todo, llegar a algún reducto de civilización al que no afecte la guerra (que lo tiene que haber por que en algún sitio tienen que almacenar la riqueza robada los sátrapas) y comenzar una nueva vida con un poder adquisitivo que no haya mermado mucho sobre el inicial.
> 
> ...




Esperemos que no haga falta. Esperemos ...


----------



## Vidar (1 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Exactamente; ellos no son tontos, en cuando sigan pensando en términos de lógica quizás lleguen al convencimiento de que el dinero fiduciario tiene la misma condición de nulidad pues la reserva de valor que se les presupone tiende a cero con el tiempo; por lo tanto como activo de valor perderá poder y se convertirá en activo de riesgo.



¿Entonces revalorización gorda después de Basilea III?


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Weno yo de minas entiendo poco, pero creo que todo el mundo se hace una idea de lo que es una auditoría a mala ostia (o peritación, tasación, etc.). Que pidan dos es lo que resulta raro, porque supongo que las auditoras serán las que el banco diga.



Conozco un proyecto aurífero que necesita 160 millones de dólares ya y los bancos les están dando muchas vueltas a la hora de financiarlos, de momento no hay un duro mientras no presenten una segunda auditoría independiente de esas.

La zona a explotar tiene aproximadamente 1 millón de onzas enterradas, que a precios actuales calculo que tienen un valor cercano a los 1.600 millones de dólares.

Rentabilidad final del 1.000%


----------



## superinsider (1 Jul 2012)

¿Porqué queremos que suba la plata?
¿Nos queremos hacer todos ricos?
Al final no dejamos de ser eso.....eso para lo cual nos han programado en el cole.... puros humanos codiciosos y competitivos.....y asi nos va....
¿No os parece mejor la idea de cambiar papelitos por metales, para "predicar con el ejemplo"? Para decir con nuestras acciones: "No queremos este sistema monetario"; "No nos fiamos de un dinero que está manipulado por los bancos centrales"; "No nos fiamos de lo que los mass-mierda digan...porque sabemos que es un entramado de lo infrahumano"; "Somos seres individuales, pero al mismo tiempo, interconectados entre nosotros"

Nuestro enemigo es común y solo mediante el ejemplo podremos hacer algo.
No compremos metales para especular. Si hubiéramos comprado casas, sólo para vivir en ellas, y no para enriquecernos, quizás esta burbuja no hubiera explotado.

En el blog de F.LLinares se ha creado una herramienta para el intercambio de monedas entre foreros. 

Otra solución que he visto por ahí, es la de crear o depositar el dinero en cooperativas de credito o crear pequeños bancos regionales......pero claro...yo ya he visto alguna cooperativa creada por mangantes (al final somos todos iguales).

Si todo el mundo hiciera lo mismo quizás se les acababa el chollo a los banksters y se veian obligados a cambiar el sistema monetario. Pero la gente sigue viendo la tele, seguimos siendo corderitos y, algunos pocos, mas listos que los demas, queremos enriquecernos rapidamente ¿enriquecerse rapidamente, no lleva implícito el que otros se empobrezcan a la misma velocidad?

Y a estos hijos de p...a les conviene que seamos así, porque, mientras competimos entre nosotros...ellos continúan con su saqueo a toda la raza humana.

Pues lo llevamos claro........NO WAY

Como decia khrisnamurti: "Be nothing, and then live"
Tenemos mucho que aprender

BE PART OF THE SOLUTION, NOT THE PROBLEM

Misteriosa crisis mundial. ¿Es una conspiración organizada? - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (1 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues en teoria asi debiera de repercutir; si el TIER actual está en tipo III y pasa a tipo I significará una mejora ostensible del papel del Oro como activo; si TIER 3 representa un valor de 50 % de riesgo, disponer de calificación de grado TIER III es un salto caulititativo importante como activo seguro y liquido, se codeará a la paar que los Bonos soberanos y $ & €, por lo tanto el impulso al Oro será evidente, al menos debiese de ser evidente, si subimos un producto/bien, mejor dicho, Dinero REAL, desde un valor de un 50% a otro superior del 100% hemos revaluado su valor el doble.
> 
> ¿Veremos reflejado esta subida de calificación en el precio del Oro?; pues debiese de ser más que evidente, aunque solo afecta al Oro que este almacenado en Bancos comerciales, ¿tambien el Bancos Centrales y por lo tanto sobre Tesoreria del estado ienso:?; si que tendria que tener su repercusión en el mercado de valores (si, ese tán manipulado); yo soy optimista sobre ello, no se puede obviar este hecho si finalmente el Oro pasa a una calificació superior, por otra parte me causa estupor pensar que el Dolar o los Bonos Soberanos tengán la calificación de TIER I y se queden tán panchos los de Basilea.



Pues entre la calificación TIER I y el QE3 ¿Para otoño? puede ser el detonante de un rally pero que muy interesante.

Habrá que cargar un poquito más ienso:


----------



## Quinto (1 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La última caída del precio del oro fue en 1980. Creo que sería una buena idea repasar los motivos que provocaron esa caída y estudiar si se pueden repetir hoy día.
> 
> Me parece que en los hilos oficiales ya se ha debatido esto, pero yo no lo he encontrado.



De febrero de 1980 a mediados de 1982 el oro fue cuesta abajo y sin frenos. El motivo es que en esos años los tipos de interés reales eran altos.


----------



## Quinto (1 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Si realmente crees que todo se va al carajo (teoría madmaxista dura) yo pienso que ni el oro va a servir de nada.
> 
> Ahi lo único que sirve es agua y comida o medios para producirla y una recortada para defenderse.



Yo no comparto esa opinión.

Imaginemos que todo se pone chungo, chungo. 

Si solo he quedado yo como superviviente el oro no me sirve de nada y no creo que tuviera ningún valor para mi. Claramente no es proteina, hidratos de carbono o grasa. Bueno, ahora que lo pienso, quizas me sirviera como cebo para pescar. No se si funcionaría pero recuerdo haberlo visto en una pelicula.

Pero si hemos quedado muchas personas, hay que reconstruirlo todo empezando por abajo y entonces cada uno tendrá que hacer aquello para lo que este mejor dotado, es decir, que inmediatamente empieza a trabajarse mediante el sistema de la especializacion del trabajo. Y como el trueque no es práctico necesitaremos dinero. El mejor dinero de la historia han sido el oro y la plata y nos vendría estupendo disponer de ese tipo de dinero aunque fuera en un mercado rudimentario.

El oro no tiene utilidad para Robinson Crusoe pero en una sociedad que aspire a mejorar es imprescindible el dinero y esa es la utilidad primaria que tiene el oro. Es un elemento básico en el funcionamiento de un sistema social basado en la especializacion del trabajo.

A mi me encanta la expresion que asocia el oro con el dinero honesto.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> Pero si hemos quedado muchas personas, hay que reconstruirlo todo empezando por abajo y entonces cada uno tendrá que hacer aquello para lo que este mejor dotado, es decir, que inmediatamente empieza a trabajarse mediante el sistema de la especializacion del trabajo. Y como el trueque no es práctico necesitaremos dinero.



Si hay que reconstruirlo todo, el oro no servirá para nada en décadas.
Y cuando vuelva a servir, no se sabe cuál serà su valor, en comparación con el que tiene hoy mismo.

Si queda algo de tecnología, se volverá al papel moneda o a monedas de otros metales. Es imposible que haya oro para volver a fabricar monedas con él.

Dejo esta hipótesis porque me parece, por el momento altamente improbable a corto o medio plazo.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Apreciación buenísima, sabiamente apuntada por carloszorro, a éste no se la menten dobladas.
> El apacalancamiento sí es uno de los síntomas de la posible burbuja.



Cuando hablamos de apalancamiento hay que aclarar que también se estila a la baja, personalmente he vendido oro apalancado en algunos momentos puntuales, creo que esta es una de las causas de las últimas bajadas del oro, en realidad no hay ventas masivas de oro pero sí estamos viendo coberturas de grandes carteras, con un pequeño porcentaje cubren las plusvalías que llevan acumuladas y esto hace que los precios caigan a mayor velocidad de lo normal y probablemente conforme se vayan cerrando esas coberturas el precio saldrá disparado en dirección contraria.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Si realmente crees que todo se va al carajo (teoría madmaxista dura) yo pienso que ni el oro va a servir de nada.
> 
> Ahi lo único que sirve es agua y comida o medios para producirla y una recortada para defenderse.



El crudo, los alimentos y el oro van de la mano, o por lo menos historicamente ha sido así. En una era de energía y alimentos escasos el oro probablemente va a tener un importante papel que cumplir.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Agradezco su comentario.
> 
> Sobre lo que comenta de las personas deseosas de invertir en Oro; no seré indulgente con estas personas; la mayoria de las personas que vienen a preguntar si invertir o no en Oro o Plata han sido ciudadanos que muchos de ellos les han colocado Preferentes,



Yo no entro a juzgar los motivos por los que quien sea quiere comprar oro.
Todos me parecen igualmente válidos.
Y en todo caso, indistinguibles para lo que estamos discutiendo.




> Comprendo su intención y precaución en lo referente a los ahorros, dineros e/y inversiones; creo que bien sabe ud. que las circunstancias que nos afectán desde hace 5 años atrás presagian unos nubarrones de la economia mundial cada vez más cercanos y oscuros.



Espero que no se materialicen.



> Yo aconsejo que antes de invertir en Oro o Plata se liquiden las deudas,



Este es un buen consejo, ciertamente.



> Yo no pongo tiempo en referente al ORO y PLATA; es intemporal, no hay plazo determinado, es Dinero y se haré uso del mismo cuando el momento sea oportuno, favorable, necesario, etc.; entiendo que haya expresado un tiempo prudencial de 4/5 años pero eso era válido para una inversión clásica del ahorro en metales preciosos, en realidad la inversión clásica seria invertir en Oro y Plata durante toda una vida y vender progresivamente cuando se acercase la edad de Jubilación.



Esto también puede ser cierto, pero la vida da muchas vueltas, y
podemos necesitar el valor del oro antes de la jubilación. (Esperemos
que no.



> El mercado de derivados tendrá que explotar algún dia, ¿acaso una estafa continuada se dá por hecho que será para siempre?; los que manejan los ETF´s y Futuros son unos manipuladores que no tienen escapatoria;



Aquí disiento. Pese a los especuladores que dice usted, el mercado de futuros es un mercado perfectamente válido. Según la wikipedia tiene más de 2 siglos de existencia, y estoy convencido que existe desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Respecto a los etfs, habrá los que no tienen cubierto su papel en oro. Pero habrá que sí, y que hagan honor a sus contratos. Ahora mismo Julius Baer, le da a usted en mano, a partir de un 1kg, su participación en su etf de oro físico.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> El crudo, los alimentos y el oro van de la mano, o por lo menos en los gráficos aparece así, en una era de energía y alimentos escasos el oro va a tener su papel.



¿Cuál?

Miren, yo no digo que no, porque no puedo probarlo.

Lo que les digo es que están afirmando sin pruebas.
Correlaciones pasadas no implican correlaciones futuras.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿a qué le llamas *bienes*?



Evidentemente a los de primera necesidad bien directamente o bien los medios para producirlos, incluyendo los servicios sanitarios.

Para el ocio, si no hay otra cosa, juego al mus, paseo o leo libros prestados.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Cuál?
> 
> Miren, yo no digo que no, porque no puedo probarlo.
> 
> ...



Sociedades madmaxistas de los últimos tiempos conocemos el caso de la República de Weimar y la de Zimbabwe, donde alimentos, gasolina y oro se dispararon de precio al unísono.







No tengo el gráfico a mano pero creo que el oro llegó a cotizar bastante alto con respecto al dólar zimbabwense.


----------



## cnk57 (1 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Sociedades madmaxistas de los últimos tiempos conocemos el caso de la República de Weimar y la de Zimbabwe, donde alimentos, gasolina y oro se dispararon de precio al unísono.
> 
> No tengo el gráfico a mano pero creo que el oro llegó a cotizar bastante alto con respecto al dólar zimbabwense.



Para mí, eso son quasi-madmaxistas, y ahí sí que tendría valor el oro, una vez pasado el periodo nefasto.

En la verdadera sociedad madmaxista sólo los bienes de primera necesidad tienen valor.

Y en toda esta discusión, no contemplo que ni a corto ni a medio plazo lleguemos a ese tipo de escenarios.

Cabe recordar que las recientes alzas (en los últimos 3 años) en el precio del oro se han debido a los QE realizados en USA y al uso especulativo que hacen del oro los grandes fondos. Poco o nada debido al aprovisionamiento en oro físico de pequeños ahorradores como nosotros, que todos juntos ni podríamos mover un mil por ciento la cotización.
Esos fondos, si ven alguna oportunidad mejor saldrán corriendo del oro. Cuidado con ello.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Jul 2012)

Tengo por aqui la grafica de cotizacion dolar de Zimbabwe a dolar US







Junto con alguna imagen comica


----------



## Vidar (2 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Para mí, eso son quasi-madmaxistas, y ahí sí que tendría valor el oro, una vez pasado el periodo nefasto.
> 
> En la verdadera sociedad madmaxista sólo los bienes de primera necesidad tienen valor.
> 
> ...




Pues no veas como sube en las fiestas indias (compra particular), este año lo verás.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jul 2012)

Me parece que la página 11 del hilo se ha jodío, yo no la puedo ver al menos. 

¿Os pasa?


----------



## Manu14 (2 Jul 2012)

Yo la puedo ver perfectamente FoSz2.
Salu2.


----------



## Manu14 (2 Jul 2012)

No soy ningún entendido del tema, pero referente a la clasificación TIER 1, tengo muy claro de que se realizará si les interesa a los de ARRIBA.
La pregunta entonces es : ¿Les interesa?.
Salu2.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Yo la puedo ver perfectamente FoSz2.
> Salu2.



Pues a mi me sale esto pero a pelo, es decir con un montón de letritas, corchetes que se abren y cierran y estructura de arbol (a que se nota que domino la programación informática):


Spoiler



This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
<rss xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" xmlns:content="http://purl.org/rss/1.0/modules/content/" version="2.0">
<channel>
<title>Burbuja.info - Foro de economía</title>
<link>http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/</link>
<de******ion>Foro de economía y actualidad.</de******ion>
<language>es</language>
<lastBuildDate>Mon, 02 Jul 2012 01:00:52 GMT</lastBuildDate>
<generator>vBulletin</generator>
<ttl>15</ttl>
<image>
<url>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/misc/rss.jpg
</url>
<title>Burbuja.info - Foro de economía</title>
<link>http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/</link>
</image>
<item>
<title>Antiespañoles: España campeona de Europa</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322367-antiespanoles-espana-campeona-de-europa.html
</link>
<pubDate>Mon, 02 Jul 2012 00:50:39 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Yo también tengo mis problemas, vivo bastante amargado, odio a la castuza política que nos gobierna y desearía que en este país no hubiera tantos borregos por metro cuadrado. Como la mayoría de...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Yo también tengo mis problemas, vivo bastante amargado, odio a la castuza política que nos gobierna y desearía que en este país no hubiera tantos borregos por metro cuadrado.<br />
<br />
Como la mayoría de vosotros.<br />
<br />
Pero, si creeis que la borregada iba a despertar por perder hoy lo tenéis clarito...Hay que saber que el fútbol como tal no tiene la culpa,el fútbol es un deporte, un simple juego...la culpa es de aquellos que lo instrumentalizan para sus fines con el tremendo circo que hay montado a su alrededor.<br />
<br />
Pero en cuanto a fútbol, no se puede negar que España ha dado una lección soberbia con la victoria de hoy, y que ha demostrado estar en el podio de las mejores selecciones de la historia del deporte rey. Las cosas como son.<br />
<br />
Y sí. Mañana continuará la vida, y dentro de un tiempo yo ya habré olvidado todo esto. Y seguiré luchando por la justicia y por una España mejor. El fútbol, para mí, es sólo entretenimiento, y nada va a cambiar que España gane.<br />
<br />
Pero tampoco nada iba a cambiar porque perdiera. Y si España es vuestro país y tanto deseais su bien, deberíais alegraros de que compatriotas vuestros ganen en eventos deportivos, aunque no os guste el fútbol. <br />
<br />
Si no es así, es que sois antiespañoles. Y tan mal me caen los gafapastas antipatria como los garrulos que viven con el fútbol en la cabeza.<br />
<br />
Ale...<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>Don Pelayo</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322367-antiespanoles-espana-campeona-de-europa.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>El actual mr olympia no lo conoce ni Dios?</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322365-actual-mr-olympia-no-conoce-ni-dios.html
</link>
<pubDate>Mon, 02 Jul 2012 00:28:16 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Puse mr olympia porque si pongo phil heat nadie sabe quién es. La gente sigue poniendo en los foros fotos de ronnie o de jay brazos desvacularizados, pero nada de phil heat. Parece que corre la...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Puse mr olympia porque si pongo phil heat nadie sabe quién es.<br />
<br />
La gente sigue poniendo en los foros fotos de ronnie o de jay brazos desvacularizados, pero nada de phil heat. Parece que corre la misma suerte de caer en el olvido como lee haney.<br />
<br />
Se trata de un negro con ojos azules y bastante pinta de gay, quizá por eso, en contraposición a ronnie que destila testosterona allá por donde anda, no es tan conocido.<br />
<br />
<img src="http://m1.paperblog.com/i/136/1363890/dieta-phil-heath-L-fy934n.jpeg" border="0" alt="" ******="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /><br />
<br />
<img src="http://www.blogdeculturismo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/phil-heath-mr-olympia-2011.jpg" border="0" alt="" ******="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /><br />
<br />
<br />
Para mí se merece haber ganado el mr olympia, es de los más grandes sin tener ese vientre tan horrible que la mayoría tienen, además de simetría casi perfecta. No tiene rival, jay tiene la cintura demasiado ancha, no tiene vascularización apenas en los brazos y le queda horrible en las fotos, y pectorales poco abultados. <br />
<br />
<img src="http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/kMgxDiKaR_c/hqdefault.jpg" border="0" alt="" ******="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /><br />
<br />
A jay se le comienza a "caer el cuerpo". A sus años no ya no da más de sí, como le ha pasado a muchos culturistas, como craig titus, ronnie coleman, matarazzo, etc... Se les hincha el vientre y se le reducen los pectorales.<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>qualicion</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322365-actual-mr-olympia-no-conoce-ni-dios.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>Culturetas, y ahora qué?</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322364-culturetas-y-ahora-que.html
</link>
<pubDate>Mon, 02 Jul 2012 00:16:19 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Bueno, se acabó, ahora tocan 2 años de museos, ajedrez y ginebra con tónica... a ver si el país va a mejor. :XX: o semos más felices por supuesto... aunque visto lo visto y leído lo leído lo dudo......
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Bueno, se acabó, ahora tocan 2 años de museos, ajedrez y ginebra con tónica... a ver si el país va a mejor. :XX: o semos más felices por supuesto... aunque visto lo visto y leído lo leído lo dudo... menudo país de amargados.<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>Facha</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322364-culturetas-y-ahora-que.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>3:40 de musica</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322363-3-40-de-musica.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 23:30:15 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
mas o menos en el 2:50 alcanza el climax , por cierto , alguien sabe como quedo calopez en la carrera de tacones ? saludos QtPl_OlMz40
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->mas o menos en el 2:50 alcanza el climax , por cierto , alguien sabe como quedo calopez en la carrera de tacones ?<br />
saludos<br />
<br />
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="400" style="margin:10px 0">
<thead>
<tr>
<td class="tcat" colspan="2" style="text-align:center">
<span style="float:right;margin-left:5px;cursorointer;font-weight:bolder;" title="Increase this video's size" onclick="
if ( this.********* == **** ) {
this.********* = '-';
this.title = 'Reset video size';
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.width=638;
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.getElementsByTagName('object')[0].width=638;
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.getElementsByTagName('object')[0].height=515;
} else {
this.********* = ****;
this.title = 'Increase this video\'s size';
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.width=425;
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.getElementsByTagName('object')[0].width=425;
this.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.parentNode.getElementsByTagName('object')[0].height=355;
}
">+</span>
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtPl_OlMz40" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video</a>
</td>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td class="panelsurround" align="center">
<object width="425" height="355" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/QtPl_OlMz40">
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QtPl_OlMz40" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<em><strong>ERROR:</strong> If you can see this, then <a href="http://www.youtube.com/">YouTube</a> is down or you don't have Flash installed.</em>
</object>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table><!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>CASPOSO</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322363-3-40-de-musica.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>
Exportaciones catalanas aumentan 8% hasta abril; cuota 26,5%
</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anas-aumentan-8-hasta-abril-cuota-26-5-a.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 23:26:51 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
España +2,2% y en negativo en abril Las exportaciones catalanas crecen un 8% entre los meses de enero y abril,Catalunya, expansion.com...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->España +2,2% y en negativo en abril<br />
<br />
<a href="http://www.expansion.com/2012/06/21/catalunya/1340276506.html" target="_blank">Las exportaciones catalanas crecen un 8% entre los meses de enero y abril,Catalunya, expansion.com</a><br />
<br />
<br />
Efecto Audi Q3. Calculen: 100-125 mil unidades/año, de 30 mil euros para arriba, 99% vendido fuera. Fácil el 8 o 9% de las exportaciones catalanas. Qué pequeños nos hacen sentir los alemanes! <br />
<br />
<br />
Batacazo de las regiones que más dependen de la fabricación de utilitarios: Navarra -26%, Galicia -16%, Aragon -14% (respecto a abril 2011)<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/">Burbuja Inmobiliaria</category>
<dc:creator>Virolai</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anas-aumentan-8-hasta-abril-cuota-26-5-a.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>
Pregunta: ¿Es fiable esta tabla de rentas per capita por paises?
</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fiable-tabla-de-rentas-per-capita-paises.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 23:19:03 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
esta: Anexoaíses por PIB (nominal) per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (Anexoaíses por PIB (nominal) per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) Esque de mayor me planteo irme...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->esta: <a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexoa%C3%ADses_por_PIB_(nominal)_per_c%C3%A1pita" target="_blank">Anexoaíses por PIB (nominal) per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre</a><br />
<br />
Esque de mayor me planteo irme a trabajar a un país en el que paguen bien e irme después a gastar a un país en el que tenga una renta per cápita por los suelos, quería saber para orientarme si esta tabla de la Wikipedia que dice que es actual de esta año es fiable.<br />
En el numero uno tenemos a Luxemburgo, haría bien en buscarme un trabajo en ese país (suponiendo que supiera francés de antelación) y después en irme de vacaciones a gastar a república del congo?<br />
<br />
Otra cosa es que si creeis que los datos de españa estan bien puestos:<br />
<br />
(<u>30 000</u> / 12) * 0,79 = 1975 euros brutos mensuales.<br />
<br />
Perdonad si este tema no va aquí, soy nuevo en el foro y solo soy un niño de 18 años sin estudios financieros.<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/">Burbuja Inmobiliaria</category>
<dc:creator>mediador</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fiable-tabla-de-rentas-per-capita-paises.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>Que os parece 800 euros por un madelman ?</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322360-que-os-parece-800-euros-madelman.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 23:03:48 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2011/12/27/29825976.jpg Ese es el precio al que lo venden en una web ...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start --><a href="http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2011/12/27/29825976.jpg" target="_blank">http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/t...7/29825976.jpg</a><br />
<br />
Ese es el precio al que lo venden en una web ...<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>Connor</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322360-que-os-parece-800-euros-madelman.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>
Bildu dispara la deuda municipal y foral en Guipúzcoa
</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ispara-deuda-municipal-y-foral-guipuzcoa.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 22:54:09 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Imagen: http://i.imgur.com/wmuZ1.jpg Muchos Burbujos decían hace unos meses que ya les gustaría que fuesen gobernados por Bildu :XX::XX::XX:
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start --><img src="http://i.imgur.com/wmuZ1.jpg" border="0" alt="" ******="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /><br />
<br />
Muchos Burbujos decían hace unos meses que ya les gustaría que fuesen gobernados por Bildu :XX::XX::XX:<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/">Burbuja Inmobiliaria</category>
<dc:creator>Corrupsoe</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ispara-deuda-municipal-y-foral-guipuzcoa.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>
Pregunta: ¿ Qué consecuencias economicas y politicas tendrá la victoria de España en la Eurocopa 2012 ?
</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...endra-victoria-de-espana-eurocopa-2012-a.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 22:35:02 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Lo dicho , ¿ Qué consecuencias economicas y politicas tendrá la victoria de España en la Eurocopa 2012 ? Habrá que pagarles las primas a los jugadores, eso por descontado, pero puede haber otras...
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Lo dicho , ¿ Qué consecuencias economicas y politicas tendrá la victoria de España en la Eurocopa 2012 ?<br />
<br />
Habrá que pagarles las primas a los jugadores, eso por descontado, pero puede haber otras consecuencias, quizás en un futuro no muy lejano deseará más de uno haber perdido......<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/">Burbuja Inmobiliaria</category>
<dc:creator>Dev-em</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...endra-victoria-de-espana-eurocopa-2012-a.html
</guid>
</item>
<item>
<title>
Sobre Eurocopa 2012: ¿Por qué no ha jugado Holanda?
</title>
<link>
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322354-eurocopa-2012-que-no-jugado-holanda.html
</link>
<pubDate>Sun, 01 Jul 2012 22:33:43 GMT</pubDate>
<de******ion>
Resulta que he caído en la cuenta de que no ha jugado esta selección. ¿No tendrán que repetirla, verdad?
</de******ion>
<content:encoded>
<![CDATA[
<div><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Resulta que he caído en la cuenta de que no ha jugado esta selección. ¿No tendrán que repetirla, verdad?<!-- google_ad_section_end --></div>
]]>
</content:encoded>
<category domain="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/">Guardería</category>
<dc:creator>90%</dc:creator>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/322354-eurocopa-2012-que-no-jugado-holanda.html
</guid>
</item>
</channel>
</rss>


Voy a buscar un moderado, a ver cómo va esto...


EDITO: he cambiado de navegador y ahora sí que puedo verla. 

Perdón por el inciso.

EDITO2: Haciendo lo que dice Eldenegro en el mensaje de ahí abajo se ha solucionado. Lo digo por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Jul 2012)

FoSz2, prueba en el otro navegador a pulsar Ctrl+F5


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (2 Jul 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> No soy ningún entendido del tema, pero referente a la clasificación TIER 1, tengo muy claro de que se realizará si les interesa a los de ARRIBA.
> La pregunta entonces es : ¿Les interesa?.
> Salu2.



Lo mismo pienso yo. En la mayor parte de los artículos lo ven como algo que puede dar un empujón a la cotización del oro y además deja negro sobre blanco que no es lo mismo tener una onza de oro que de papel. 

Pero por el otro lado entiendo que si hasta ahora las normas contables consideraban para el oro un riesgo del 50% (hablo de memoria) un banco podrá a partir de ahora vender la mitad del oro que tiene y como lo compensará con que el oro entrará al 100% de su valor su activo sería el mismo. Y esto no creo que haga subir el precio del oro. Sin embargo estos últimos años los Bancos Centrales han sido compradores netos de oro, así que no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jul 2012)

En estos últimos meses la crisis ha ido a peor y sin embargo al onza de oro no ha subido,incluso ha bajado, y eso q en teoria el dinero papel vale cada vez menos, quizas es que en 1700 el oro toco techo.


----------



## platanoes (2 Jul 2012)

El mundo se divide entre poseedores de oro y no poseedores, los primeros van desde la mayor parte de los estados hasta pequeños ahorradores con solo varias onzas. El oro en sí no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor, salvo adorno de joyería, con lo cual su precio es mantenido artificialmente por el primer grupo, intentando inclucar a la sociedad que como en la antiguedad el oro era el soporte del dinero, su valor es dinero, y realizando campañas para que el segundo grupo de "no poseedores" siempre intente pasar al primer grupo y de esta forma mantener el valor del mismo.
Esta operación es similar a la realizada durante años con sellos de correos históricos y "raros" de un alto valor para sus poseedores. Debido a su antiguedad su edición era limitada, existen en el mundo solo los que se emitieron en su dia y ya no más, con lo cual su valor siempre será constante, ya que con el aumento de población siempre habría más personas que sellos de esa tirada.
Por otro lado, en España la venta de oro de Solbes fue por un acuerdo Europeo en que los estados decidieron desprenderse paulatinamente de sus reservas. ¿Que ocurriría se EEUU, China e India decidiecen hacer lo mismo, y dejar el oro solo en manos de particulares, y así el precios sería fijado solo entre personas?.
Desde luego a los Estados poseedores no les interesa que el precio baje, al menos hasta que lo hallan vendido, al igual que los bancos españoles con multitud de viviendas es su poder no les interesa que el precio sea el "real", prefieren que artificialmente se considere que siguen siendo "ricos".
La verdad, por mucho que se hable del oro como valor inalterable, no consigo encontrar ninguna razón técnica de porqué una onza de oro vale más de 16 onzas de plata.


----------



## kemado (2 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> El mundo se divide entre poseedores de oro y no poseedores, los primeros van desde la mayor parte de los estados hasta pequeños ahorradores con solo varias onzas. El oro en sí no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor, salvo adorno de joyería, con lo cual su precio es mantenido artificialmente por el primer grupo, intentando inclucar a la sociedad que como en la antiguedad el oro era el soporte del dinero, su valor es dinero, y realizando campañas para que el segundo grupo de "no poseedores" siempre intente pasar al primer grupo y de esta forma mantener el valor del mismo.
> Esta operación es similar a la realizada durante años con sellos de correos históricos y "raros" de un alto valor para sus poseedores. Debido a su antiguedad su edición era limitada, existen en el mundo solo los que se emitieron en su dia y ya no más, con lo cual su valor siempre será constante, ya que con el aumento de población siempre habría más personas que sellos de esa tirada.
> Por otro lado, en España la venta de oro de Solbes fue por un acuerdo Europeo en que los estados decidieron desprenderse paulatinamente de sus reservas. ¿Que ocurriría se EEUU, China e India decidiecen hacer lo mismo, y dejar el oro solo en manos de particulares, y así el precios sería fijado solo entre personas?.
> Desde luego a los Estados poseedores no les interesa que el precio baje, al menos hasta que lo hallan vendido, al igual que los bancos españoles con multitud de viviendas es su poder no les interesa que el precio sea el "real", prefieren que artificialmente se considere que siguen siendo "ricos".
> La verdad, por mucho que se hable del oro como valor inalterable, no consigo encontrar ninguna razón técnica de porqué una onza de oro vale más de 16 onzas de plata.



Tienes razón, los bancos centrales están locos por vender su oro antes de que baje de precio. No hay mas que ver como nos lo intentan colocar por todas partes, publicidad, tiendas donde comprarlo, el banco de España...
Como muy bien dijo Carloszorro, empieza a preocuparte cuando los bancos te concedan prestamos para que compres oro.


----------



## Vidar (2 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> El mundo se divide entre poseedores de oro y no poseedores, los primeros van desde la mayor parte de los estados hasta pequeños ahorradores con solo varias onzas. El oro en sí no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor, salvo adorno de joyería, con lo cual su precio es mantenido artificialmente por el primer grupo, intentando inclucar a la sociedad que como en la antiguedad el oro era el soporte del dinero, su valor es dinero, y realizando campañas para que el segundo grupo de "no poseedores" siempre intente pasar al primer grupo y de esta forma mantener el valor del mismo.
> Esta operación es similar a la realizada durante años con sellos de correos históricos y "raros" de un alto valor para sus poseedores. Debido a su antiguedad su edición era limitada, existen en el mundo solo los que se emitieron en su dia y ya no más, con lo cual su valor siempre será constante, ya que con el aumento de población siempre habría más personas que sellos de esa tirada.
> Por otro lado, en España la venta de oro de Solbes fue por un acuerdo Europeo en que los estados decidieron desprenderse paulatinamente de sus reservas. ¿Que ocurriría se EEUU, China e India decidiecen hacer lo mismo, y dejar el oro solo en manos de particulares, y así el precios sería fijado solo entre personas?.
> Desde luego a los Estados poseedores no les interesa que el precio baje, al menos hasta que lo hallan vendido, al igual que los bancos españoles con multitud de viviendas es su poder no les interesa que el precio sea el "real", prefieren que artificialmente se considere que siguen siendo "ricos".
> La verdad, por mucho que se hable del oro como valor inalterable, no consigo encontrar ninguna razón técnica de porqué una onza de oro vale más de 16 onzas de plata.



Esos bienes tangibles (sellos, obras de arte) que se quieren igualar con el oro se pueden destruir y falsificar de manera perfecta e indistinguible, por lo que ya no son una inversión tan segura.

En cuanto a los bancos centrales la tendencia es comprar y la próxima calificación TIER I del oro lo establece como activo seguro 100%, si eso no es ser dinero...


----------



## CENAGAL (2 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> El mundo se divide entre poseedores de oro y no poseedores, los primeros van desde la mayor parte de los estados hasta pequeños ahorradores con solo varias onzas. El oro en sí no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor, salvo adorno de joyería, con lo cual su precio es mantenido artificialmente por el primer grupo, intentando inclucar a la sociedad que como en la antiguedad el oro era el soporte del dinero, su valor es dinero, y realizando campañas para que el segundo grupo de "no poseedores" siempre intente pasar al primer grupo y de esta forma mantener el valor del mismo.
> Esta operación es similar a la realizada durante años con sellos de correos históricos y "raros" de un alto valor para sus poseedores. Debido a su antiguedad su edición era limitada, existen en el mundo solo los que se emitieron en su dia y ya no más, con lo cual su valor siempre será constante, ya que con el aumento de población siempre habría más personas que sellos de esa tirada.
> Por otro lado, en España la venta de oro de Solbes fue por un acuerdo Europeo en que los estados decidieron desprenderse paulatinamente de sus reservas. ¿Que ocurriría se EEUU, China e India decidiecen hacer lo mismo, y dejar el oro solo en manos de particulares, y así el precios sería fijado solo entre personas?.
> Desde luego a los Estados poseedores no les interesa que el precio baje, al menos hasta que lo hallan vendido, al igual que los bancos españoles con multitud de viviendas es su poder no les interesa que el precio sea el "real", prefieren que artificialmente se considere que siguen siendo "ricos".
> La verdad, por mucho que se hable del oro como valor inalterable, no consigo encontrar ninguna razón técnica de porqué una onza de oro vale más de 16 onzas de plata.



Puedes explicarnos, ya que dices que "el oro en si no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor" (pedazo de oximoron),...
¿por que los Estados son los principales poseedores de oro?


----------



## taipan (2 Jul 2012)

CENAGAL dijo:


> Puedes explicarnos, ya que dices que "el oro en si no sirve para nada debido a su alto valor" (pedazo de oximoron),...
> ¿por que los Estados son los principales poseedores de oro?



Entiendo que se refiere a que el oro, como tal, es una reserva de valor. 

Es poco practico ir a comprar elementos habituales con una onza de oro... o incluso con 1/10 de onza (su valor es demasiado elevado incluso en sus mas pequeñas porciones prácticas)

En cambio como reserva de valor (o de riqueza) es perfecto, y mientras tanto se puede usar como ornamento sin que deje de ser reserva...


----------



## CENAGAL (2 Jul 2012)

Osea, que el oro como refugio de valor es perfecto según usted...
Pero en su post inicial dice que los poseedores de oro tratarian de convencer a los no poseedores para así mantener el valor del oro, como si el oro fuera una cuestión de fe.


----------



## fff (2 Jul 2012)

Curiosa respuesta nos dejas platanoes...

A mi entender el mundo se divide en ricos y pobres, los que tienen y los que no tienen. Como la lujuria... perdón  avaricia es un pecado común y capital, los que tienen más quieren más y los que no tienen sobreviven... Como quieren más, llega un momento en que no hay oro ni plata para todos (llamemoslo dinero, pues ha sido de los objetos más valiosos en la historia de la humanidad), pues se inventan los vales, los IOU, los billetes, que eran "pagarés por", que a la vez -doblan la apuesta y- se inventan que estos pagarés valen 'confianza'... la cual, se pierde ... y donde vuelve el hombre? a donde le lleva el repaso por la Historia...
El dia que los gobiernos decidan que los billetes no valen nada, se acabó... reset y empezamos de cero.
En España yo no he visto ni cultura de oro ni de plata ni de nada... he llegado 'tarde' a los metales, pero es lo que hay. Razonando un poco, y leyendo mucho me he montado una pelicula de final previsible y desgraciadamente, "orwelliano". Esperemos que no completamente.

Me gustaria un precio del oro bajo, para poder aumentar mi coleccion de monedas. Se que un precio del oro bajo es que todo va bien. Pero si las cosas van mal, prefiero que ese momento me pille con 4 monedas, 40 latunes y algunos objetos de valor que con un monton de "vales" burbujeados.

"Ya saldremos de la crisis"... hay gente que tiene mas moral que el Alcoyano, a mi me gusta razonar y que me expliquen como vamos a salir de esta crisis, si no es siendo mucho más pobres que antes, trabajando en el mejor de los casos más horas por menos dinero y en peores condiciones.

Los que estemos despiertos... pensemos!


----------



## GoldSilver (2 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> Curiosa respuesta nos dejas platanoes...
> 
> A mi entender el mundo se divide en ricos y pobres, los que tienen y los que no tienen. Como la lujuria... perdón  avaricia es un pecado común y capital, los que tienen más quieren más y los que no tienen sobreviven... Como quieren más, llega un momento en que no hay oro ni plata para todos (llamemoslo dinero, pues ha sido de los objetos más valiosos en la historia de la humanidad), pues se inventan los vales, los IOU, los billetes, que eran "pagarés por", que a la vez -doblan la apuesta y- se inventan que estos pagarés valen 'confianza'... la cual, se pierde ... y donde vuelve el hombre? a donde le lleva el repaso por la Historia...
> El dia que los gobiernos decidan que los billetes no valen nada, se acabó... reset y empezamos de cero.
> ...



Exacto fff, comparto todo lo que acabas de explicar al 100 por 100,al igual que tu yo también he entrado tarde entre comillas en esto de los metales.. pero bueno... aún hay tiempo para reaccionar, y oye, si no te llega pa comprar mucho oro (como a mi por ejemplo) compra plata! no la infravalores! saludos y muy buenn reporte


----------



## platanoes (3 Jul 2012)

Como bien decis, el oro es solo cuestión de fé, al comprar una acción de una compañia su valor depende de la productividad y de los montante de bienes materiales de esa compañia, sin embargo el oro no produce, el poseedor de un piso al menos puede vivir en él, sin embargo si tienes un par de lingotes de oro su valor depende tan solo de que otra persona te los quiera comprar, y esa otra persona te lo comprará tan solo si tiene expectativas de que esos lingotes no perderan valor ya que su posesión en sí no produce ningún beneficio adicional. Por tanto es lo más parecido a una estafa en cadena o las recientes burbujas de viviendas o sellos.
Cuando digo que el oro por su alto valor no sirve para nada, me refiero a que no es un metal útil al no ser rentable, una empresa que fabrique sacapuntas lo podra realizar de acero, aluminio, titanio, etc... pero no de oro, ya que entonces no será un sacapunta, será un elemento de joyería perdiendo su utilidad principal que es sacar punta a los lápices.
Y tambien es cierto lo que dice el amigo fff, y es lo primero que dije en mi post: Están los ricos (y normalmente poseedores de oro) y los pobres, y el valor de los billetes lo deciden los ricos, pero desgraciadamente el valor del oro tambien, y el valor del oro es alto tan solo porque ellos lo poseen, y sus oscilaciones de valor tanto subidas como bajadas siempre llevan a incrementar la riquera de ellos. Si un buen dia decidieran desprenderse de él y lo repartiesen a bajo precio entre el populacho, ya veriamos cuanto valdría una onza de oro... 
Sin embargo tanto la plata como el cobre, aluminio, etc... al ser metales con vertiente más industrial si tienen valores menos manipulables, nada que ver con el oro.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (3 Jul 2012)

No estoy deacuerdo con sus opiniones pero creo que de aquí puede salir una conversación sana y productiva....



platanoes dijo:


> Como bien decis, el oro es solo cuestión de fé, al comprar una acción de una compañia su valor depende de la productividad y de los montante de bienes materiales de esa compañia, sin embargo el oro no produce, el poseedor de un piso al menos puede vivir en él, sin embargo si tienes un par de lingotes de oro su valor depende tan solo de que otra persona te los quiera comprar, y esa otra persona te lo comprará tan solo si tiene expectativas de que esos lingotes no perderan valor ya que su posesión en sí no produce ningún beneficio adicional. Por tanto es lo más parecido a una estafa en cadena o las recientes burbujas de viviendas o sellos.



Todo en esta vida es cuestión de fe, per al menos con el oro hay una cosa que no es cuestión de fe si no una verdad irrefutable, que es que la cantidad de éste en el mercado es prácticamente invariable, una cantidad que varía muy poco de un año para otro, cosa que ne se puede decir de los papelitos de colores.
Se ha hablado mucho de la falta de utilidad del oro, pero es eso lo que le da valor. El dinero, los billetes en concreto, tampoco tienen ninguna utilidad, no sirven ni para escribir encima de ellos porque alguien ya lo ha hecho antes que nosotros, pero todo el mundo suspira por ellos... lo que les da valor es la confianza de la gente, "la fe".
Si es verdad que el oro no es un bien que sirva para comprar (gracias al lavado de cerebro de políticos y banksters) pero lo puedo cambiar cuando quiera por billetes y comprar luego lo que me plazca.



platanoes dijo:


> Cuando digo que el oro por su alto valor no sirve para nada, me refiero a que no es un metal útil al no ser rentable, una empresa que fabrique sacapuntas lo podra realizar de acero, aluminio, titanio, etc... pero no de oro, ya que entonces no será un sacapunta, será un elemento de joyería perdiendo su utilidad principal que es sacar punta a los lápices.



El oro no es rentable utilizado para productos de uso cotidiano, además se agotaría en tres meses si lo usásemos para esto, de aquí el mayor valor del oro, que es escaso y no se puede crear a voluntad.
En cambio si se utiliza para satélites de comunicaciones y otros usos que puedan ser críticos y que por tanto necesiten de materiales "confiables", y si lo usan para cosas así es que para algo valdrá....



platanoes dijo:


> Y tambien es cierto lo que dice el amigo fff, y es lo primero que dije en mi post: Están los ricos (y normalmente poseedores de oro) y los pobres, y el valor de los billetes lo deciden los ricos, pero desgraciadamente el valor del oro tambien, y el valor del oro es alto tan solo porque ellos lo poseen, y sus oscilaciones de valor tanto subidas como bajadas siempre llevan a incrementar la riquera de ellos. Si un buen dia decidieran desprenderse de él y lo repartiesen a bajo precio entre el populacho, ya veriamos cuanto valdría una onza de oro...



Tampoco repartirían mucho.... hay unos 23 gramos de oro por persona en el mundo.
Además los ricos no lo son por tener oro, son ricos y por eso tienen oro, no son ricos porque tienen oro. Para ellos el oro es sólo una reserva de valor. Acostumbran a venir de famílias muy antiguas que inculcan a sus descendientes que el dinero a largo plazo no vale para nada.



platanoes dijo:


> Sin embargo tanto la plata como el cobre, aluminio, etc... al ser metales con vertiente más industrial si tienen valores menos manipulables, nada que ver con el oro.



Del cobre y del aluminio no puedo hablar, pero el mercado de la plata está muy manipulado, muchísimo de hecho.


----------



## GoldSilver (3 Jul 2012)

totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Jul 2012)

Acerca del mantenimiento del poder adquisitivo del oro comparado con moneda fiat durante una hiperinflación. Fijaos que la oscilación es importante en el oro, desde un mínimo de 60 hasta un máximo de 170, pero esa oscilación es pecata minuta comparado con el marco.


No sé si es correcta la traducción que hago. 
ÍNDICE DE PRECIOS MAYORISTAS EN LA REPÚBLICA DE WEIMAR en oro y en marcos.






Para hacerse una idea de cómo se verían los dos en la misma escala: La líneas horizontales del gráfico pertenecen a la escala logarítmica de la izquierda, ¿Cómo sería con el oro en esa misma escala? Pues si miráis la linea del 100, esa es la cotización del oro en escala logarítmica: horizontal. Quizá con algún tembleque, podríamos decir que sería una linea horizontal dibujada a mano alzada por una persona con buen pulso


----------



## Beto (3 Jul 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Si es verdad que el oro no es un bien que sirva para comprar (gracias al lavado de cerebro de políticos y banksters) pero lo puedo cambiar cuando quiera por billetes *en cualquier parte del mundo*y comprar luego lo que me plazca.



solo queria añadir una cosa en negrita


----------



## GoldSilver (3 Jul 2012)

nada andorrano no te preocupes hombre, deja a los tontos con sus tonterías xD


----------



## platanoes (4 Jul 2012)

La verdad es que el debate sobre el valor oro no es como el debate sobre la existencia de la antimateria, que existirá si o no independientemente de las opiniones y del actual conocimiento cientifico, sino que al cuestionar el valor del oro se influye claramente en este, ya que como he dicho su valor depende tan solo de que existan compradores dispuestos a tener un "taco" de metal, que la verdad es que si puede tener muchos uso: como pisapapeles por ejemplo y todo el que se nos ocurra ¿pero a que precio?.
Y no todos los precios son cuestión de fé, al contrario, solo los de los productos manipulados. Para ello tan solo nos tenemos que referenciar a nuestro querido "latún", su valor depende del costo del barco pesquero, sueldo de pescadores, envasado, etc... y se mantiene a valores reales gracias a libre mercado y competencia.
Siempre se compara el oro con el dinero fiat diciendo que ha sido este el que ha bajado, pero nadie explica porqué ahora podemos comprar el triple de latunes con una onza de oro que hace cuatro años, ¿es que existen más atunes en los oceanos, o los barcos pesqueros se han triplicado, o el costo del aceite y envasado se ha reducido a una tercera parte? porque que el oro haya triplicado su valor parece que descarta...
Dicho esto, y continuando con el argumento, me parece muy respetable que los poseedores de oro hagan campaña sobre las bondades del mismo, ya que en ello les va su inversión, y deben defenderlo a capa y espada ya que cualquier cambio de la opinión pública bajaría el valor de sus activos sustentado tan solo en el deseo de poseerlo. Además el que se produzcan transacciones a un precio alto ayuda a mantener el valor suelo del metal, ya que como se ha indicado el que invierte en oro lo hace como refugio o inversión sin necesidades económicas previsibles futuras, con lo cual una bajada del precio del oro, no le llevaría a desprenderse de sus onzas, sino que las conservarían esperando años venideros que recuperaran su valor para no tener que reconocer perdidas, con lo cual ese oro sale de la circulación en caso de bajada y ayuda a mantener los precios. Algo parecido sucedió en los años ochenta con la plata a 50$ la onza, ese era su valor en ese momento, ¿pero cuantas transacciones se produjeron? los que años antes la compraron antes a 5$ y años despues valia 5$ pues ni ganaron ni perdieron. Pocos fueron los que vendieron a 50$ esperando que subiera aún más, y de los desgraciados que la compraron a 50$ esperando tambien que subiría que podemos decir...
Por otro lado, al no existir argumento de por que ese metal en concreto tiene ese alto valor, vuelvo a reiterarme, nada ver el oro con la plata, aunque se quieran meter en el mismo saco, para justificar el alto precio del oro con el uso y utilidades de la plata, (ratio existencias mundiales plata/oro: 8 :1; ratio precio oro/plata: 40:1) en que historicamente fué así y en el futuro será tambien así. Por lo mismo históricamente el medio de transporte desde miles de años fueron los caballos, y entonces no sé que hacemos ahora utilizando automóviles...


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Siempre se compara el oro con el dinero fiat diciendo que ha sido este el que ha bajado, pero nadie explica porqué ahora podemos comprar el triple de latunes con una onza de oro que hace cuatro años, ¿es que existen más atunes en los oceanos, o los barcos pesqueros se han triplicado, o el costo del aceite y envasado se ha reducido a una tercera parte?



[YOUTUBE]VLoISGErJmQ[/YOUTUBE]




platanoes dijo:


> porque que el oro haya triplicado su valor parece que descarta...



Yo no lo descarto, esa es la pregunta de la mayoría de los que empezamos ¿No llegaré demasiado tarde? 
Yo pienso que no, sobre todo viendo la gráfica que he puesto ahí arriba y a las impresoras de los BC otra vez calentando motores (si es que alguna vez pararon).




platanoes dijo:


> Por otro lado, al no existir argumento de por que ese metal en concreto tiene ese alto valor (...)



Existir, existe y de mucho peso; otra cosa es que usted no lo quiera aceptar. Yo no valoro su decisión, pero al menos no diga que no existen argumentos porque este hilo está lleno de ellos.
¿Podría explicar el motivo de por qué los bancos centrales almacenan oro desde siempre?
¿Por qué el oro de inversión no paga IVA?


----------



## Palasaca (4 Jul 2012)

¿De verdad estás seguro que la misma cantidad de oro compra 3 veces más de atún? Yo diría que compran la misma cantidad, antes y ahora.

Antes, en 1980 una lata de atún te costaba unas 10-15 pesetas de los 80s y hoy te cuesta más o menos 1,70€ (mas de 266 pesetas del año 2001) sin contar inflación desde el 2001 al 2012 en el cambio PTS-€, lo cual demuestra que el dinero fiat va perdiendo valor y el oro lo conserva.

Ciertamente 1 gramo de oro se cambiaba por mucho menos dinero en los 80s y eso significaba que el dinero fiat todavía no había perdido todo su valor, por tanto con el mismo gramo de oro podrías comprar la misma cantidad de latunes en los 80s y ahora.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Jul 2012)

¿Burbuja?
¿Se puede tener todo el oro que quieras?.
El oro en el planeta es finito. Más que los pisos.
Edificábamos en España más que nuestros vecinos europeos, Alemania, Reino Unido, aquello tenía que explotar.
Por cierto, para los peakoleros, parece ser que también hay un peak para el oro.
Los bancos centrales y el "Peak-Gold" disparan el precio del oro a niveles rcord - Libertad Digital


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jul 2012)

*Aqui nadie niega que el oro y la plata sean dinero.*

El tema si esta burbujado o no.

hace unos años estava a 600 la onza y seguia teniendo un graaaan historia detras y un valor historico.
Por otra pate llevamos una racha de meses de kaos y hundimientos y practicamente no a aumentado su valor, sino que ha disminuido.

Que si, que siempre valdra "algo", pero *cuanto*???

Pesadito con el valor historico del oro, no se trata de eso.
Que pesaos, QUE SI QUE EL ORO ES DINERO, PERO SU VALOR FLUCTUA, OK??


----------



## santia (16 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> *Aqui nadie niega que el oro y la plata sean dinero.*
> 
> El tema si esta burbujado o no.
> 
> ...




Puede casi decirse que su valor no fluctúa. Las que fluctúan son las divisas en las que cotiza el oro. 

El oro es la vara de medir. No al revés.

Por otra parte, no debe confundirse valor con precio.

Asimismo, tampoco debe confundirse oro físico y oro papel. 


Valora Oro


----------



## Goldmaus (16 Jul 2012)

santia dijo:


> ...Asimismo, tampoco debe confundirse oro físico y oro papel.



Sin agravios, pero creo que el término "Oro físico" es un pleonasmo


----------



## albayalde (16 Jul 2012)

Creo que no estará muy fuera de lugar, el caso es que estaba echando una partida al ultimo spec oops con el pc ,el juego aunque es ficción se desarrolla en un Dubai derrotado donde la gente no ha podido escapar y permanecen en la ciudad ,el caso es que al pasar por una "zona comercial " me he encontrado con este cartelito

El cual creo que no deja en muy buen lugar al dinero fiat frente a los metales preciosos


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jul 2012)

fluctua o no fluctua.Lo que tu digas.Pero quizas en dos años con la misma cantidad de oro puedas comprar la mitad de latas de atun.Como en 2006, 600 dolares la onza.

Por otra parte nadie comenta el hecho de que cada vez se imprime mas papel pero el oro no "aumenta su valor" por onza. 



santia dijo:


> Puede casi decirse que su valor no fluctúa. Las que fluctúan son las divisas en las que cotiza el oro.
> 
> El oro es la vara de medir. No al revés.
> 
> ...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Por otra parte nadie comenta el hecho de que cada vez se imprime mas papel pero el oro no "aumenta su valor" por onza.



¿No es precisamente la tesis opuesta la que defiende Mike Maloney: la correlación casi absoluta entre el precio del oro y la deuda/papel impreso?


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jul 2012)

pero fijate que en los ultimos meses no parece que siga esta correlacion..algunos diran que la estan sujetando.. perooooo



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿No es precisamente la tesis opuesta la que defiende Mike Maloney: la correlación casi absoluta entre el precio del oro y la deuda/papel impreso?


----------



## Goldmaus (17 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> fluctua o no fluctua.Lo que tu digas.Pero quizas en dos años con la misma cantidad de oro puedas comprar la mitad de latas de atun.Como en 2006, 600 dolares la onza...



Un cálculo rápido con precios base: a finales de junio de 2006 el kilo de oro en Bolsa costaba 16.403,22 euros (480,08 euros por onza ó 613,40 USD). Un kilo de atún, en promedio, 5,75 euros. Con una onza de oro se podían comprar casi 83,5 kilos de atún.

A finales de junio de 2012 el precio promedio del oro fue de 40.814 euros (1.269,33 euros por onza ó 1.599,10 USD) Un kilo de atún costó, en promedio, 12,87 euros. Con una onza de oro se podían comprar casi 99 kilos de atún.

Aunque el precio base de ambos fluctuó, el oro tuvo más valor que el atún porque con el se podía seguir comprando al menos la misma cantidad de atún que hace 6 anios (en el ejemplo, incluso casi 15,5 kilos más).



silverwindow dijo:


> ...Por otra parte nadie comenta el hecho de que cada vez se imprime mas papel pero el oro no "aumenta su valor" por onza.



Hay que recordar que valor y precio no son la misma cosa. La mayor impresión de billetes debería incrementar el precio del oro, no su valor. Su valor radica en la capacidad de protección ante la subida de precios, como se ilustró en el cálculo anterior.

Cordialmente,


----------



## electric0 (17 Jul 2012)

A ver si nos centramos.....

El que pretenda hacerse rico con el oro o la plata ya puede irse del hilo...

...Algunos terminos...

REserva de valor, (en vulgo) algo que con el paso del tiempo, incluso de mucho tiempo, incluso superior a varias vidas humanas, no pierde valor, y si lo pierde, pierde poco.

Inversion, (en vulgo tambien) algo que en un breve periodo de tiempo, solo unos años o menos, podremos vender por mas de lo que nos costo.

....Diferencias...

El oro y plata son reserva de valor, para obtenerlos es necesario cabar, limpiar, fundir, refinar, refundir de nuevo, etc.... hasta obtener el metal limpio con cierta minima pureza, lo que requiere una gran cantidad de tiempo, trabajo y energia. El trabajo ya ha sido realizado, y ha sido un gran trabajo.

El dinero fiat, sale de una impresora de forma masiva, su valor intrinseco es minimo, papel, tintas, y poco mas, con la misma cantidad de tiempo, trabajo y energia, podemos imprimir ingentes cantidades de dinero fiat (basicamente papel sin respaldo de nada fisico) EL trabajo es minimo, y la produccion de falso dinero, mas que enorme, es descomunal.

Ejemplos, (en hispanistan sin ir mas lejos)

Una moneda de franco en plata del año 1966 (100pts) 0.60 €
¿cuantos cafes era capaz de comprar en el bar?

Hoy, esa misma moneda, en valor plata sobre 10€ (quizas se pudiera vender por algo mas)

¿cuantos cafes es capaz de comprar tras mas de 40 años?

---si hubieramos mantenido el precio en billete---

¿ se puede tomar cafe por 0.60€ hoy en algun sitio?

.......................................................

Las monedas reales son oro y plata, ya que no se pueden menguar con el paso del tiempo ni con ningun ""sortilegio"" contable, 10 gramos de oro lo eran hace 5000 años, y lo siguen siendo ahora, la falsa es la moneda fiat que se destruye y crea a voluntad segun las necesidades de algunos.

(pueden existir manipulaciones, pero siempre seran menores y mas comedidas que con el dinero fiat, gracias a la existencia "fisica y escasa" del oro y plata)

.......................................................

Ejemplo en la actualidad (crisis sistemica de salida indefinida al menos por ahora)

2010 moneda BdE 12€ plata de ley 18gr

el mismo año

2010 moneda BdE 20€ plata de ley 18gr

2012 moneda BdE 30€ plata de ley 18gr

En aproximadamente algo mas de año y medio, la moneda de plata con el mismo peso, misma calidad y diametro, se "vende" en el BdE a mas del doble de precio, o visto desde la optica plata, para la misma cantidad de plata es necesario mas del doble de dinero fiat, por lo que el dinero fiat vale ahora menos de la mitad que hace año y medio..........

Es muy interesante empezar a medir las cosas en plata y oro, en vez de hacerlo en dinero fiat.

A la pregunta de ¿porque no nos damos cuenta de la perdida de valor del dinero fiat? las respuestas son dos, 1ª porque es nuestro patron, (impuesto, no natural) de medir el valor de las cosas.. 2ª porque todas las monedas del mundo estan en un proceso de perdida de valor, no existiendo entonces ninguna moneda refugio estable y no devaluable con la que comparar.

Por tanto y por lo expuesto, de burbuja nada (al menos en plan fisico, en papel es otra cosa, tan falsa como el fiat), es mas, quizas hasta en el caso de la plata este el precio muy por debajo de lo que debiera, ya que la oferta del metal fisico es menor, al tener uso industrial, y por tanto una perdida de metal de remota recuperacion.


Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2012)

Bastante de acuerdo con todo lo expuesto, pero ...



electric0 dijo:


> El que pretenda hacerse rico con el oro o la plata ya puede irse del hilo...
> ...
> [...] es mas, quizas hasta en el caso de la plata este el precio muy por debajo de lo que debiera, [...].



Estas dos frases son contradictorias. 

El *valor* intrínseco de los metales es lo que los convierte en reserva. Las oscilaciones del *precio* de mercado, es lo que además permite que en ocasiones sean una inversión.

Y según parece, o al menos me han convencido de ello, en este momento los metales, en especial la plata, son reserva de valor e inversión al mismo tiempo.


----------



## salvis (17 Jul 2012)

se puede decir mas alto , pero no mas claro .....gracias electric0


----------



## electric0 (17 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo con todo lo expuesto, pero ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUe puntualmente pueda Ud. ganar algun dinero durante algun tiempo usando la plata fisica como inversion es posible, ya que yo al menos estoy totalmente convencido de su manipulacion actual a la baja,..... que pueda hacerse rico gracias a eso es mas que dudable,.....

Y si no, haga la prueba, trate de comprar 200 kilos de plata, (999.999) a ver si lo consigue... (¿que menos que 200 kg para hacerse realmente rico cuando la venda despues?)

Un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> QUe puntualmente pueda Ud. ganar algun dinero durante algun tiempo usando la plata fisica como inversion es posible, ya que yo al menos estoy totalmente convencido de su manipulacion actual a la baja,..... que pueda hacerse rico gracias a eso es mas que dudable,.....



Cierto, si la discusión gira alrededor de la palabra "rico", no es probable hacerse rico. Pero como en su comentario parecía contraponer el concepto "deposito de valor" al concepto "inversión", pues quería matizar que en estos momentos se puede almacenar valor con altas posibilidades de acabe siendo también una inversión.


----------



## electric0 (17 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto, si la discusión gira alrededor de la palabra "rico", no es probable hacerse rico. Pero como en su comentario parecía contraponer el concepto "deposito de valor" al concepto "inversión", pues quería matizar que en estos momentos se puede almacenar valor con altas posibilidades de acabe siendo también una inversión.



En cualquier caso si deja Ud. de pensar en patron *""mierda papelines de colores""* y empieza a pensar en *patron metal* se dara cuenta que no ha ganado nunca nada por mucho que suba la plata, si no que simplemente no han podido engañarle como al resto de ""tontos"" seguidores de los *""papelines""*...

................................

Es alucinante hasta el punto que han conseguido introducir en las mentes de todo el jodido pais, el erroneo concepto de dar valor a un pvto papel, que mas tarde o mas temprano valdra *0* , como ademas ya ha pasado muuuuchas veces a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> En cualquier caso si deja Ud. de pensar en patron *""mierda papelines de colores""* y empieza a pensar en *patron metal* se dara cuenta que no ha ganado nunca nada por mucho que suba la plata, si no que simplemente no han podido engañarle como al resto de ""tontos"" seguidores de los *""papelines""*...
> 
> ................................
> 
> Es alucinante hasta el punto que han conseguido introducir en las mentes de todo el jodido pais, el erroneo concepto de dar valor a un pvto papel, que mas tarde o mas temprano valdra *0* , como ademas ya ha pasado muuuuchas veces a lo largo de la historia.



No pienso en papeles de colores, pienso en el poder adquisitivo de esas monedas, en cuantas de ellas necesitaría para comprar una casa, o ciertos alimentos.

Y como de momento el punto de partida de los ingresos son los papelitos, pues pasándolos a plata, existe cierto factor multiplicativo (>1.0) respecto al poder adquisitivo correspondiente.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Es alucinante hasta el punto que han conseguido introducir en las mentes de todo el jodido pais, el erroneo concepto de dar valor a un pvto papel, que mas tarde o mas temprano valdra *0* , como ademas ya ha pasado muuuuchas veces a lo largo de la historia.



Mientras no se pueda paga con plata y oro en el mercadona el concepto seguira igual.

La señal definitiva sera cuando accepten pagar en plata o oro en algunos sitios donde antes solo aceptaban "papel", por ahora nada de nada.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (17 Jul 2012)

Cual sería el mejor ejemplo que indicara la variación o la estabilidad de reserva de valor del oro o la plata y que se pudiera conocer desde la antigüedad? Se me ocurren varios, pero no se donde se podrían buscar los datos...

También estos variarán mucho en el tiempo en función de las distintas circunstancias : guerras, hambrunas, etc... Existe algún hecho, producto o trabajo que varíe poco en estas circunstancias?

Cuanto ha costado en plata o en oro un entierro?
Una barca de remos? Un barco pequeño?
Extraer una muela?
Un cuchillo? Un martillo? Una silla?
Unos zapatos? Un vestido de fiesta?
el pan? El aceite? La miel?
una vaca?
El valor de una jornada de un especialista? (carpintero, cantero, minero, pescador, soldado...)
La madera para construir el techo de una casa? (si estudiamos el precio de una casa, siempre estará el problema de distinguir entre precio y valor)

Y lo mas importante: sirve de algo esta comparativa?
Actualmente una persona normal compra todo lo que necesita y solo produce trabajo. En la antigüedad, las transacciones eran la excepción, un campesino podía pasar semanas sin echar la mano a la bolsa, puesto que la comida se producía en casa, la huerta los mayores, los que no se dedicaban al campo, los niños a cuidar los animales, recoger frutos... 

Sirve de algo la comparativa del valor del oro si la forma de vida no es comparable?


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jul 2012)

La comida en oro cuesta menos

El índice de precios alimentarios FAO expresado en oro (2002-2004 = 100). Mensualmente desde enero de 1990 hasta enero del 2012.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mientras no se pueda paga con plata y oro en el mercadona el concepto seguira igual.
> 
> La señal definitiva sera cuando accepten pagar en plata o oro en algunos sitios donde antes solo aceptaban "papel", por ahora nada de nada.



Con un talón (con fondos :rolleye tampoco puedes pagar en mercadona, pero es un medio de pago.

Con los MPs lo mismo, lo transformas a moneda de curso legal y hala! a gastar.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> La comida en oro cuesta menos
> 
> El índice de precios alimentarios FAO expresado en oro (2002-2004 = 100). Mensualmente desde enero de 1990 hasta enero del 2012.



Es que llevamos ya 10 años de mercado alcista, en algo se debe de notar, no?
Por cierto, hay un hilo de invertir en commodities agrícolas en donde creo que se alegrarán de ver esa gráfica.

Yo pienso que sí fluctua, como todo. La cuestión no creo que sea esa. 
¿Le has echado un vistazo al cuadro que puse de comparando el oro y el marco fiat durante la hiperinflación de weimar?


Acerca de las "fluctuaciones" (a partir del min 2:10):
[YOUTUBE]ezT8XxICCPo[/YOUTUBE]





Y este por si alguien no lo ha visto aún:
[YOUTUBE]tbfOKK1M6-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## electric0 (17 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mientras no se pueda paga con plata y oro en el mercadona el concepto seguira igual.
> 
> La señal definitiva sera cuando accepten pagar en plata o oro en algunos sitios donde antes solo aceptaban "papel", por ahora nada de nada.





Vidar dijo:


> Con un talón (con fondos :rolleye tampoco puedes pagar en mercadona, pero es un medio de pago.
> 
> Con los MPs lo mismo, lo transformas a moneda de curso legal y hala! a gastar.



Si yo mismo fuere un poco mas letrado, podria permitirme el lujo de llamarles iletrados...

CC. Arts. 1035 a 1.314 PRIMERA. Del pago

Art. 1.170 

El pago de las deudas de dinero deberá hacerse en la especie pactada y, no siendo posible entregar la especie, *en la moneda de plata u oro que tenga curso legal en España*. 

¿quien dijo que no se puede pagar en plata?...

Son tantas las leyes incumplidas/incumplibles que vivir cumpliendo todo es imposible, pero de vez en cuando existe la sorpresa......

Gran trabajo el bancario/estatal, han conseguido que no solo la gente piense que el billete de euro vale algo, si no tambien que se olviden oro y plata como monedas naturales y reales que son.... y a este mismo hilo me remito... solo es necesario leerlo con atencion...

Asi nos va...


----------



## plastic_age (17 Jul 2012)

Lo que yo veo es que el último año, ha sido desastroso para el oro, que no ha subido nada, y muy desastroso para la plata, que se ha descalabrado.

ORO







PLATA


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Si yo mismo fuere un poco mas letrado, podria permitirme el lujo de llamarles iletrados...
> 
> CC. Arts. 1035 a 1.314 PRIMERA. Del pago
> 
> ...



Pues al que se le ocurra pagar con moneda de plata u oro de curso legal en España (FNMT) más que iletrado se le podría llamar tonto de remate por que pagaría el triple de lo que liquida por facial.

Con lo que no te van a dejar pagar nada es con krugerrands y similares, si quisieras comprar una casa con tus krugs habría que hacer una doble venta y eso es pagar a hacienda dos veces.

Ojalá se pudiera, pero así son las cosas.

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Jul 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Lo que yo veo es que el último año, ha sido desastroso para el oro, que no ha subido nada, y muy desastroso para la plata, que se ha descalabrado.
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...



Más se ha descalabrado el IBEX35 por ejemplo. ¿Cuanto han bajado los Santanderes, Repsoles, Telefónicas en el último año?

La inversión o mejor dicho el tener parte de tu riqueza en metales preciosos es siempre con vistas al largo plazo, el que mira mucho el corto creo que no es el perfil de persona que quiere colocar su dinero ahí. Es algo que se hace para *diversificar tu patrimonio* no para especular con él ni para verle rendimientos en el corto y medio plazo.

Recordar también que el oro toco máximos históricos el año pasado y la plata estuvo rondando los 50 $ la onza, como dicen los bolsistas, esas correcciones son incluso sanas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pues al que se le ocurra pagar con moneda de plata u oro de curso legal en España (FNMT) más que iletrado se le podría llamar tonto de remate por que pagaría el triple de lo que liquida por facial.
> 
> Con lo que no te van a dejar pagar nada es con krugerrands y similares, si quisieras comprar una casa con tus krugs habría que hacer una doble venta y eso es pagar a hacienda dos veces.
> 
> ...



Si pero se está barajando en la revisión de Basilea III que el oro se pueda considerar como un activo Tier1, recordar que Tier1 de una entidad financiera es capital básico + reservas no distribuidas + participaciones preferentes. Con lo cual el oro sería reconocido como dinero real. Esto desde luego le daría liquidez y profundidad al mercado del oro.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si pero se está barajando en la revisión de Basilea III que el oro se pueda considerar como un activo Tier1, recordar que Tier1 de una entidad financiera es capital básico + reservas no distribuidas + participaciones preferentes. Con lo cual el oro sería reconocido como dinero real. Esto desde luego le daría liquidez y profundidad al mercado del oro.



A ver en que queda, podría ser considerado una divisa cambiable en cualquier banco, al menos considerado como Tier1 tendría esa categoría 

.


----------



## electric0 (18 Jul 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Lo que yo veo es que el último año, ha sido desastroso para el oro, que no ha subido nada, y muy desastroso para la plata, que se ha descalabrado.
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...





Vidar dijo:


> Pues al que se le ocurra pagar con moneda de plata u oro de curso legal en España (FNMT) más que iletrado se le podría llamar tonto de remate por que pagaría el triple de lo que liquida por facial.
> 
> Con lo que no te van a dejar pagar nada es con krugerrands y similares, si quisieras comprar una casa con tus krugs habría que hacer una doble venta y eso es pagar a hacienda dos veces.
> 
> ...





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si pero se está barajando en la revisión de Basilea III que el oro se pueda considerar como un activo Tier1, recordar que Tier1 de una entidad financiera es capital básico + reservas no distribuidas + participaciones preferentes. Con lo cual el oro sería reconocido como dinero real. Esto desde luego le daría liquidez y profundidad al mercado del oro.



La falta de vision mas alla del dolar/euro/yuan/yen (fiat) de la que hacen Ud,s. gala, me resulta bastante desconcertante a la par que increible, lo cual aparte de confirmar lo comentado en post anteriores de este mismo hilo, me obliga a abandonar el hilo por incomprension ...

Esto viene a ser para mi, como un intento de convencer al mismisimo papa de roma de los principios del sintoismo, lo siento...


----------



## Vidar (18 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> La falta de vision mas alla del dolar/euro/yuan/yen (fiat) de la que hacen Ud,s. gala, me resulta bastante desconcertante a la par que increible, lo cual aparte de confirmar lo comentado en post anteriores de este mismo hilo, me obliga a abandonar el hilo por incomprension ...
> 
> Esto viene a ser para mi, como un intento de convencer al mismisimo papa de roma de los principios del sintoismo, lo siento...



Usted nos quiere convencer a tipos que somos de por si metaleros, muy metaleros, de las bondades de los metales preciosos. No desfallezca.

.


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Jul 2012)

Animo electrico, que quedandose con solo el 20% de lo que dice ud, ya hay alguno que sale de aquí espabilado.No desfallezca.
Un saludo.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (18 Jul 2012)

El fallo está en empeñarse en medir el VALOR del oro cuantificándolo con dinero fiat. Cuando se dice en el foro "El oro ha bajado muchísimos euros y la plata se ha descalabrado en el último año", o al contrario "El oro no para de subir, llegará a 2300 euros, y la plata a los 130 euros", se está cometiendo un error de concepto. No es que el oro suba muchísimos euros, el valor del oro es el mismo que cuando su precio era pocos euros, lo que ha pasado estos años es lo que los papelitos de colores o dinero fiat cada vez valen menos, y se necesitan el triple de papelitos para comprar el mismo oro. Es decir, no cometamos el error de ponerle valor al oro en función del número de papeles necesarios para comprarlo, si no al contrario, usen el valor del oro o de la plata como referencia para valorar lo poco o mucho que valen los papelitos de colores, o ni siquiera eso, los bits informáticos de sus bancos. 

En definitiva, hay que cambiar el chip, empezar a pensar en el oro como patrón de medida, y no el dinero fiat. Cuando miréis las gráficas de cuántos papeles vale el oro y la plata, miradlo como cuánto se deprecian o aprecian los papeles fiat.


----------



## cnk57 (18 Jul 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> En definitiva, hay que cambiar el chip, empezar a pensar en el oro como patrón de medida, y no el dinero fiat. Cuando miréis las gráficas de cuántos papeles vale el oro y la plata, miradlo como cuánto se deprecian o aprecian los papeles fiat.



Eso quisiera pensar yo. "El oro como patrón de medida".
Pero aunque yo lo piense y lo piense todos los de este foro,
no podremos evitar que haya "manos fuertes" que vean el oro
solo como algo sobre lo que especular, que saldrán corriendo
de sus inversiones en oro a la mínima que otro activo o sector
les parezca más prometedor.


----------



## Goldmaus (18 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Eso quisiera pensar yo. "El oro como patrón de medida".
> Pero aunque yo lo piense y lo piense todos los de este foro,
> no podremos evitar que haya "manos fuertes" que vean el oro
> solo como algo sobre lo que especular, que saldrán corriendo
> ...



Es que no hay oro para todos y es claro que, cuando la demanda sube y la oferta baja o es estable, el precio (en condiciones normales) tiende a subir. Y viceversa.

Si mucha gente dejase sus inversiones en oro por correr a otro lado, querría decir que la demanda ha bajado y la oferta se ha mantenido y el precio (en condiciones normales) tendría que bajar.

Sin embargo, primero habría que ver qué tipo de inversiones en oro son abandonadas: las del oro o las de papeles indexados al oro (recordad que no es lo mismo)?

Un papel, aunque esté indexado al oro, es un papel, no oro. Si uno desea comprar oro debe comprarlo en forma de monedas o lingotes y no en papel. El papel es sólo eso: papel!

Es como quien dice ser millonario porque tiene el boleto ganador de la lotería. Lo que tiene es el boleto, no el dinero. 

Recordad, entonces, esa máxima en inglés que dice: _If you don't hold it, you don't own it!_ (Si no lo tienes, no lo posees).

Cordialmente,


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Jul 2012)

Lo de pensar "en oro" es porque el dinero fiat está caput y además no sirve como patrón de medida de las cosas. Da igual si puedes pagar o no con oro, no puedes medir el valor de las cosas en dinero fiat (aunque no sea lo mismo, el precio es una valoración).

Hay que fijarse en el poder adquisitivo y no en el precio.

Supongo que se podría tomar, en lugar del oro, cualquier otra cosa. Pero por las caráterísticas del dinero y del oro que ya conocemos todos, el oro es la mejor vara de medir.


----------



## nekcab (18 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Eso quisiera pensar yo. "El oro como patrón de medida".
> Pero aunque yo lo piense y lo piense todos los de este foro, no podremos evitar que haya "manos fuertes" que vean el oro solo como algo sobre lo que especular, que saldrán corriendo de sus inversiones en oro a la mínima que otro activo o sector les parezca más prometedor.



Precisamente, creo que no se puede obviar la existencia de grandes entidades que compran masivamente. ¿Y entonces que? ¿Como saber cuanto hay en esa "subida" del oro de proceso especulativo al uso, y cuanto de devaluación de moneda?


----------



## cnk57 (18 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Precisamente, creo que no se puede obviar la existencia de grandes entidades que compran masivamente. ¿Y entonces que? ¿Como saber cuanto hay en esa "subida" del oro de proceso especulativo al uso, y cuanto de devaluación de moneda?



Ahí está la clave. No lo he podido decir mejor.

*Esto es lo que tienen/tenemos que entender todos los metaleros: HAY RIESGO, que sólo se puede diluir a largo plazo.* (Quien compre,
a un mínimo de 5 años vista).


----------



## nekcab (18 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> "....Hay que fijarse en el poder adquisitivo y no en el precio.
> 
> Supongo que se podría tomar, en lugar del oro, cualquier otra cosa. Pero por las caráterísticas del dinero y del oro que ya conocemos todos, el oro es la mejor vara de medir."



No me había fijado en esa primera frase. ¿Quizás para saber cuanto se ha incrementado el valor del oro en el momento de hacer la valoración, está en pasarlo a la moneda del país en cuestión, y de ahí ver que casa, coche, latunes, .... compras.

Si la cifra es inferior/superior a la que calculaste tiempo atrás... ahi lo tienes. En una palabra, hasta para hacer cálculos, tomar el dinero FIAT como variable dentro de 2 procesos de cálculo:
1º en FIAT
2º en nº de Elementos de referencia

Curioso... no había caído.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> No me había fijado en esa primera frase. ¿Quizás para saber cuanto se ha incrementado el valor del oro en el momento de hacer la valoración, está en pasarlo a la moneda del país en cuestión, y de ahí ver que casa, coche, latunes, .... compras.



Precisamente eso es lo que le explicaba a electric0 antes de que se pusiera nervioso y perdiera la paciencia...



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No pienso en papeles de colores, pienso en el poder adquisitivo de esas monedas, en cuantas de ellas necesitaría para comprar una casa, o ciertos alimentos.



De hecho, cualquiera que haya leído el libro de Maloney habrá visto la cantidad de gráficas donde muestra la evolución de diferentes productos (petroleo, casa media, alimentos, índice S&P, ...) en onzas de oro. Estas gráficas te indican de forma bastante razonable cuando el oro está barato o caro, o mejor dicho, cuando su poder adquisitivo es bajo o alto.


----------



## opilano (18 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> De hecho, cualquiera que haya leído el libro de Maloney habrá visto la cantidad de gráficas donde muestra la evolución de diferentes productos (petroleo, casa media, alimentos, índice S&P, ...) en onzas de oro. *Estas gráficas te indican de forma bastante razonable cuando el oro está barato o caro, o mejor dicho, cuando su poder adquisitivo es bajo o alto*.



Imprescindible entender el dato que cita EstudianteTesorero. Olvidaros de medirlo constantemente con la vara del dinero fiat.


----------



## superinsider (19 Jul 2012)

Algo parecido hizo el genial F. llinares en su blog hace bastante tiempo para saber si subia el oro o bajaba el dolar, o para ver qué divisas estaban fuertes y cuales no. Creó una nueva moneda y la llamó Milor. Y comparaba con ella todas las divisas. El indicador se puede descaragar gratuitamente de su blog y usarlo en la demo de visual chart.

Para el que le interese.

Nace una nueva moneda: el patrón oro virtual

Patron oro: MILOR segunda parte

Patrón oro: Milor (3)

Saludos


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Jul 2012)

Este artículo acerca de la manipulación del precio de la plata parece quedarle al tema de este hilo. 

El mismo autor tiene otos artículos relacionados al tema, sólo hay que buscarlos en la barra de búsqueda por su nombre o apellido.

Cordialmente,


----------



## platanoes (25 Jul 2012)

Desde el año 2002 hasta en año 2011, los latunes han subido un 25% respecto la moneda fiat, mientras que el oro un 500%, esto nos dá dos puntos de vistas:
1.- Los que piensan que el oro tiene un valor inamovible y perdurable desde lo largo de los tiempos, así fué y será por los siglos de los siglos, amén (...bueno, y para alguien que tenga una mina de oro de oro, y su trabajo sea extraer la misma cantidad de oro todos los meses): Para ellos la lata de atún está 4 veces más barata que en el 2002.
2.- Para los que nos alimentamos con latas de atún, y cobramos y compramos en papelitos de colores: La lata de atún nos cuesta lo mismo (el mismo esfuerzo económico se entiende), y comprar una onza de oro nos costaría 4 veces más esfuerzo económico hoy que el 2002.

Para mí, al menos por ahora, el latún me ofrece más garantía como indice de referencia económico que el oro, pero bueno, cada cual puede pensar lo que quiera, y a estas alturas de la película no estamos ya para convencer de burbujas a nadie...
Ver archivo adjunto 51094


----------



## nekcab (25 Jul 2012)

Platanoes, esta mañana me acordé de tí al leer el siguiente artículo. Explica que no todo es oro lo que reluce con respecto al establecimiento del patrón oro.

Lo pego, y que cada uno juzque.. o le resbale, según:



Comstar dijo:


> Jesús Huerta de Soto propone implantar el patrón oro. ¿Realmente podría el patrón solucionar algo o sólo implica agregar más problemas a los que ya existen? Si no se atienden las causas de un problema, el problema no se soluciona. ¿Acaso usar el oro vendrá a resolver los problemas, porque su ausencia fue lo que causó la crisis de 2008? ¿O simplemente se trata de una agenda ideológica para traer beneficios sectoriales a determinados intereses?
> 
> Por alguna razón que no entiendo, este señor es objeto de culto, porque sus propuestas no están a la altura de la divinidad que le profesan algunos. Sus charlas siempre comienzan hablando de que en clase era un profesor muy exigente, y enumeran una lista de cosas en un currículum para impresionar, lo que de alguna manera parece agregar credibilidad. Lo que pasa es que si nos concentramos en el personaje, podemos desatender sus ideas, y podemos dejar de cuestionarlas.
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (25 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Para mí, *al menos por ahora*, el latún me ofrece más garantía como indice de referencia económico que el oro, pero bueno, cada cual puede pensar lo que quiera, y a estas alturas de la película no estamos ya para convencer de burbujas a nadie...



No pretenderé convencerte, pero sólo piensa esto.

El oro es un refugio a largo plazo... hasta que la moneda fiat alcance su valor 0. En ese momento teniendo oro estas protegido.

El oro no tiene un valor inamobible, tiene el valor que le da el mercado... que estará manipulado, hasta el dia en que esa manipulación por las circumstancias que se den, estalle.

Y desde luego, yo apuesto a que el oro subirá, pero la subida de la plata será espectacular... pero bueno, cada loco con su tema


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Desde el año 2002 hasta en año 2011, los latunes han subido un 25% respecto la moneda fiat, mientras que el oro un 500%, esto nos dá dos puntos de vistas:
> 1.- Los que piensan que el oro tiene un valor inamovible y perdurable desde lo largo de los tiempos, así fué y será por los siglos de los siglos, amén (...bueno, y para alguien que tenga una mina de oro de oro, y su trabajo sea extraer la misma cantidad de oro todos los meses): Para ellos la lata de atún está 4 veces más barata que en el 2002.
> 2.- Para los que nos alimentamos con latas de atún, y cobramos y compramos en papelitos de colores: La lata de atún nos cuesta lo mismo (el mismo esfuerzo económico se entiende), y comprar una onza de oro nos costaría 4 veces más esfuerzo económico hoy que el 2002.
> 
> ...



El INE es un laberinto, ¿podrías compararlo con el pico de la plata 1980? ¿y con 1971?


----------



## albayalde (25 Jul 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Desde el año 2002 hasta en año 2011, los latunes han subido un 25% respecto la moneda fiat, mientras que el oro un 500%, esto nos dá dos puntos de vistas:
> 1.- Los que piensan que el oro tiene un valor inamovible y perdurable desde lo largo de los tiempos, así fué y será por los siglos de los siglos, amén (...bueno, y para alguien que tenga una mina de oro de oro, y su trabajo sea extraer la misma cantidad de oro todos los meses): Para ellos la lata de atún está 4 veces más barata que en el 2002.
> 2.- Para los que nos alimentamos con latas de atún, y cobramos y compramos en papelitos de colores: La lata de atún nos cuesta lo mismo (el mismo esfuerzo económico se entiende), y comprar una onza de oro nos costaría 4 veces más esfuerzo económico hoy que el 2002.
> 
> ...



Entendería tu razonamiento si el atunero sacase el mismo beneficio por lata ahora , pero me da que no va a ser así, y la prueba está en que ya no hay pesca en este pais, Lo mismo podriamos aplicar a la leche o otros muchos productos, que aunque sigan al mismo precio no producen el mismo beneficio para el profesional que lo explota.Si esa la lata de atún , esta procede de China o cualquier otro pais donde se explota desde al pescador hasta al enlatador , ya me dirás


----------

